# proposte di nuova automoderazione



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è pretestuoso perchè lei l'ha messa in modo da far sembrare che IO dicessi la cosa in modo da falsare l'esito dell'uso dello strumento.
> 
> messa come la metti tu non è nè un mettere in discussione la mia correttezza nè altro.
> 
> ed in quel caso non avrei sanzionato.    detto questo, io sono qui da 3 anni e mezzo e sono 3 anni e 3 mesi penso che dico che il sistema è talmente fallato da essere irredimibile.   ma visto che per ora nessuno sembra avere una soluzione migliore e visto che ho promesso di non cambiare nulla senza il consenso del forum (come è stato per i rossi nominali ed il nuovo regolamento) tocca tenercelo.


Rossi anonimi.

Senza polemiche puoi esprimere la disapprovazione per un post.
Si possono anche modificare i limiti e poter dare almeno due rossi e due verdi allo stesso utente 

Molte volte mi sono trovata a non poter dare un rosso strameritato perché avevo approvato lo stesso utente un paio di settimane prima.
Questo rafforza il principio che si disapprova il post anche di chi in tempi recenti hai approvato.
Ovviamente dovrebbe essere proibito commentare i rossi, chiedendo da chi provenga.


----------



## perplesso (4 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rossi anonimi.
> 
> Senza polemiche puoi esprimere la disapprovazione per un post.
> Si possono anche modificare i limiti e poter dare almeno due rossi e due verdi allo stesso utente
> ...


sai benissimo che l'ultima tua frase è pia illusione.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessuno è adatto....!


anarchia


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rossi anonimi.
> 
> *Senza polemiche puoi esprimere la disapprovazione per un post.*
> Si possono anche modificare i limiti e poter dare almeno due rossi e due verdi allo stesso utente
> ...


senza polemiche ma senza spiegazioni.e avremo di nuovo vigliacchi e antipatie .poi un rosso strameritato per te e non per me
se proprio è utile una moderazione ci vorrebbe un super partes e un regolamento da seguire, stop


----------



## Tessa (4 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rossi anonimi.
> 
> Senza polemiche puoi esprimere la disapprovazione per un post.
> Si possono anche modificare i limiti e poter dare almeno due rossi e due verdi allo stesso utente
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Tessa (4 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> senza polemiche ma senza spiegazioni.e avremo di nuovo vigliacchi e antipatie .poi un rosso strameritato per te e non per me
> se proprio è utile una moderazione ci vorrebbe un super partes e un regolamento da seguire, stop


Se un post prende molti rossi una spiegazione te la dai.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Se un post prende molti rossi una spiegazione te la dai.


mah, bastano tre solidali.ho sempre detestato questo sistema


----------



## Spot (4 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> senza polemiche ma senza spiegazioni.e avremo di nuovo vigliacchi e antipatie .poi un rosso strameritato per te e non per me
> se proprio è utile una moderazione ci vorrebbe un super partes e un regolamento da seguire, stop


Dipende dalla quantità di rossi rischiosa per post.
Inoltre si potrebbe avere un super partes atto solo evitare che i rossi vengano dati a caso.

Ma io non sono una gran frequentatrice di forum - frequentati solo da giovanissima, ci capisco poco delle questioni amministrative -, quindi lascio il passo a voi utenti più navigati.
Magari perplesso può spostare la discussione in un thread a parte, mi sembra meriti visibilità da parte di tutti.


----------



## banshee (4 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> senza polemiche ma senza spiegazioni.e avremo di nuovo vigliacchi e antipatie .poi un rosso strameritato per te e non per me
> se proprio è utile una moderazione ci vorrebbe un super partes e un regolamento da seguire, stop


Sono d'accordo con te sul discorso rossi.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te sul discorso rossi.


sai che succedeva anche?
che per non essere riconosciuti ti dessero un rosso su discussioni dove loro non stavano partecipando..il che è il massimo dell'inutilità rispetto a ciò che dice brunetta.
rosso per stizza, numerosi


----------



## banshee (4 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che succedeva anche?
> che per non essere riconosciuti ti dessero un rosso su discussioni dove loro non stavano partecipando..il che è il massimo dell'inutilità rispetto a ciò che dice brunetta.
> rosso per stizza, numerosi


Immagino. Ne arriverebbero molti di più per antipatia piuttosto che per moderare un 3d. E quindi saremmo punto e a capo con l'automoderazione. 
Poi mi figuro già le discussioni infinite "sei stato tu, no io no, si perché tu..."
Aiuto


----------



## oscuro (4 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te sul discorso rossi.


Son d accordo con te ma ma non con minerva.


----------



## banshee (4 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son d accordo con te ma ma non con minerva.


Era rimasto di là.
Tu non mi dai mai i verdi!


----------



## Spot (4 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Immagino. Ne arriverebbero molti di più per antipatia piuttosto che per moderare un 3d. E quindi saremmo punto e a capo con l'automoderazione.
> Poi mi figuro già le discussioni infinite "sei stato tu, no io no, si perché tu..."
> Aiuto


Alla faccia. Come utentato abbiamo una stima di noi stessi non indifferente :rotfl:

E allora basta con l'automoderazione.
E' l'unica alternativa.


----------



## banshee (4 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Alla faccia. Come utentato abbiamo una stima di noi stessi non indifferente :rotfl:
> 
> E allora basta con l'automoderazione.
> E' l'unica alternativa.


Alla luce di tutte le discussioni, gli attacchi pretestuosi, i vari macelli che sono accaduti da giugno ad oggi (da quando io scrivo attivamente intendo, prima so che era peggio) credo che sarebbe una fine inevitabile.


----------



## Spot (4 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Alla luce di tutte le discussioni, gli attacchi pretestuosi, i vari macelli che sono accaduti da giugno ad oggi (da quando io scrivo attivamente intendo, prima so che era peggio) credo che sarebbe una fine inevitabile.


Era una battuta, non una critica.
Per il resto forse hai anche ragione.

A me in astratto, tuttavia, piacerebbe un forum automoderato, anche perchè l'idea di scaricare la moderazione sulle spalle di un singolo mi perplime. Un po' per il discorso che faceva Divì nell'altro thread.


----------



## banshee (4 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Era una battuta, non una critica.
> Per il resto forse hai anche ragione.
> 
> A me in astratto, tuttavia, piacerebbe un forum automoderato, anche perchè l'idea di scaricare la moderazione sulle spalle di un singolo mi perplime. Un po' per il discorso che faceva Divì nell'altro thread.


Lo so, lo so che era una battuta...anche a me piacerebbe un forum automoderato. Ma mi piacerebbe anche assai un forum più sereno. E un forum in cui non vado nei macelli in maniera del tutto inconsapevole.. Non parlo di ieri, ieri è stato l unica discussione che ho avuto in cui ho agito :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> senza polemiche ma senza spiegazioni.e avremo di nuovo vigliacchi e antipatie .poi un rosso strameritato per te e non per me
> se proprio è utile una moderazione ci vorrebbe un super partes e un regolamento da seguire, stop


Che scoperte che la valutazione è individuale!
E allora?
Chi riceve un rosso penserà che non piace a uno, se ne riceve 10 si modererà.
Comunque tu non ne dai.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che succedeva anche?
> che per non essere riconosciuti ti dessero un rosso su discussioni dove loro non stavano partecipando..il che è il massimo dell'inutilità rispetto a ciò che dice brunetta.
> rosso per stizza, numerosi



Chi lo faceva? Quando sono diventati visibili l'avrai visto.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi lo faceva? Quando sono diventati visibili l'avrai visto.


Con me l' ultimo visibile al momento della rivelazione fu oscuro.lui non si ricordava più  di avermelo dato  a sproposito e si mise a dire che lo avevo fatto io  scambiando dati con ricevuti.tubarao poi glielo spiegò  in privato  risparmiandogli una brutta figura. Ma non penso proprio sia stato l'unico(utente).vedi questa risposta sarà  presa come attacco come se non l'avessi  data sarei stata ambigua.ma questo é. Io non do rossi perchè  preferisco spiegare cosa non mi piace, non miro al bene del forum .


----------



## Horny (4 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Immagino. Ne arriverebbero molti di più per antipatia piuttosto che per moderare un 3d. E quindi saremmo punto e a capo con l'automoderazione.
> Poi mi figuro già le discussioni infinite "sei stato tu, no io no, si perché tu..."
> Aiuto


:scared::scared::scared:
vi prego, no


----------



## Mary The Philips (4 Dicembre 2015)

Scusate ma non ho capito la storia dei rossi anonimi. Si poteva fare prima? Si può fare ora? E che senso ha?

Se disapprovo un post  voglio che si sappia che proprio io lo disapprovo. Bu. Non ci sto capendo niente. Mica qualcuno di buona volontà potrebbe fare un riassuntino a riguardo in modo da far capire anche a me? Grazie


----------



## Horny (4 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Scusate ma non ho capito la storia dei rossi anonimi. Si poteva fare prima? Si può fare ora? E che senso ha?
> 
> *Se disapprovo un post  voglio che si sappia che proprio io lo disapprovo.* Bu. Non ci sto capendo niente. Mica qualcuno di buona volontà potrebbe fare un riassuntino a riguardo in modo da far capire anche a me? Grazie


questo prima di tutto.
si, prima erano anonimi. ora no.


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Scusate ma non ho capito la storia dei rossi anonimi. Si poteva fare prima? Si può fare ora? E che senso ha?
> 
> Se disapprovo un post  voglio che si sappia che proprio io lo disapprovo. Bu. Non ci sto capendo niente. Mica qualcuno di buona volontà potrebbe fare un riassuntino a riguardo in modo da far capire anche a me? Grazie


Prima erano anonimi e non me ne facevo una ragione


----------



## Horny (4 Dicembre 2015)

secondo me nessuno avrebbe dovuto utilizzare
alcuna opzione di ricarica, se non inclusa nel regolamento del forum.
altrimenti si falsa la discussione.
io rimase infatti moooolto perplessa, quando lo seppi da....perplesso.
voto per l'introduzione dei gialli. :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> secondo me nessuno avrebbe dovuto utilizzare
> alcuna opzione di ricarica, se non inclusa nel regolamento del forum.
> altrimenti si falsa la discussione.
> io rimase infatti moooolto perplessa, quando lo seppi da....perplesso.
> voto per l'introduzione dei gialli. :carneval:


io però  non parlavo di ricarica. Io e te discutiamo forte nella discussione x , io il rosso te lo do su un'altra dove non è  palese sia stata io.


----------



## Mary The Philips (4 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> secondo me nessuno avrebbe dovuto utilizzare
> alcuna opzione di ricarica, se non inclusa nel regolamento del forum.
> altrimenti si falsa la discussione.
> io rimase infatti moooolto perplessa, quando lo seppi da....perplesso.
> voto per l'introduzione dei gialli. :carneval:



Cos'è l'opzione di ricarica? E come si fa a dare un rosso in una discussione in cui non si è coinvolti dunque non è palese chi sia stato (cit. Minerva)?


Ma poi, che importanza ha il quantitativo di rossi ricevuti? E' una questione di "immagine" personale oppure un certo numero porta ad un ban automatico?


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Cos'è l'opzione di ricarica? E come si fa a dare un rosso in una discussione in cui non si è coinvolti dunque non è palese chi sia stato (cit. Minerva)?
> 
> 
> Ma poi, che importanza ha il quantitativo di rossi ricevuti? E' una questione di "immagine" personale oppure un certo numero porta ad un ban automatico?


la reputazione nacque con un punteggio di base dove influivano fattori come anzianità  e altro che aumentava o scendeva con i rossi e i verdi.e gli stessi avevano più poteri se dati da utente potente.


----------



## oro.blu (4 Dicembre 2015)

....allora io non ho capito niente...ma non c'erano dubbi...ma continuerò a sbagliare perché è comodo
quando una persona dice quello che avrei detto io, meglio di me "quoto", mentre se qualcuno dice cose che non mi vanno...ignoro...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2015)

A parte che si può voler disapprovare un post in una discussione a cui non si sta partecipando, perché si possono trovare sbagliati i toni, i rossi, come i verdi, non hanno in pratica nessuna funzione se non dare un indice di gradimento.
Anche quando qualcosa viene apprezzato si può dire in chiaro o dare un verde o fare entrambe le cose.
Ugualmente si può fare per la disapprovazione.

Voglio dire che state facendo polemiche perché l'intervento dell'amministratore vi sembra invasivo, chiedete il ripristino della totale auto moderazione, però, poiché i rossi non vengono utilizzati non funziona. Allora faccio la proposta di una modifica e la cassate?
Allora non criticate gli interventi dell'admin.


----------



## Spot (4 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che si può voler disapprovare un post in una discussione a cui non si sta partecipando, perché si possono trovare sbagliati i toni, i rossi, come i verdi, non hanno in pratica nessuna funzione se non dare un indice di gradimento.
> Anche quando qualcosa viene apprezzato si può dire in chiaro o dare un verde o fare entrambe le cose.
> Ugualmente si può fare per la disapprovazione.
> 
> ...


Beh, infatti bisogna partire da una domanda: la volete o no sta automoderazione? Una versione funzionante di essa.
Si prenda una decisione in questo senso e poi si parli dei come e delle proposte.

Ad esempio, partendo dai nick che hanno partecipato fin ora al thread (man mano si possono aggiungere gli altri)

Brunetta: immagino di sì
Minerva: 
Tessa: 
Banshee: 
Mary the Philips:
Horny:
oro.blu:
Spotless: sì


----------



## oro.blu (4 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Beh, infatti bisogna partire da una domanda: la volete o no sta automoderazione? Una versione funzionante di essa.
> Si prenda una decisione in questo senso e poi si parli dei come e delle proposte.
> 
> Ad esempio, partendo dai nick che hanno partecipato fin ora al thread (man mano si possono aggiungere gli altri)
> ...


dipende sempre cosa si intende per automoderazione. Personalmente mi interessano tutti i pareri delle persone anche  di quelle che non la pensano come me purchè non siano offensivi e lesivi della persona. Accetto un sei stato un pirla, perché ci sta. Credo che dare troppo potere alle persone partecipanti possa bloccare in modo eccessivo.Ma magari ho una visione sbagliata in quanto non sono pratica di forum.


----------



## Spot (4 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> dipende sempre cosa si intende per automoderazione. Personalmente mi interessano tutti i pareri delle persone anche  di quelle che non la pensano come me purchè non siano offensivi e lesivi della persona. Accetto un sei stato un pirla, perché ci sta. Credo che dare troppo potere alle persone partecipanti possa bloccare in modo eccessivo.Ma magari ho una visione sbagliata in quanto non sono pratica di forum.


In parole povere, un sistema che permetta di decidere agli utenti stessi chi sanzionare e chi no 
Tramite assegnazioni di rossi/verdi, che ovviamente devono raggiungere certe quote.
Al momento non lo usa nessuno, anche se dovrebbe essere formalmente il sistema principale di regolamentazione del forum 
Ovviamente il singolo rosso è a discrezione del singolo utente, e ti può arrivare per qualsiasi motivo X. Ma per niente influente se rimane isolato.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> dipende sempre cosa si intende per automoderazione. Personalmente mi interessano tutti i pareri delle persone anche  di quelle che non la pensano come me purchè non siano offensivi e lesivi della persona. Accetto un sei stato un pirla, perché ci sta. Credo che dare troppo potere alle persone partecipanti possa bloccare in modo eccessivo.Ma magari ho una visione sbagliata in quanto non sono pratica di forum.


Ma ti pare?
Non siamo in conclave! 
Mi pare che qui la tolleranza sia alta. E poi sono il numero e la frequenza dei rossi a renderli significativi significativi.


----------



## Nicka (4 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> In parole povere, un sistema che permetta di decidere agli utenti stessi chi sanzionare e chi no
> Tramite assegnazioni di rossi/verdi, che ovviamente devono raggiungere certe quote.
> Al momento non lo usa nessuno, anche se dovrebbe essere formalmente il sistema principale di regolamentazione del forum
> Ovviamente il singolo rosso è a discrezione del singolo utente, e ti può arrivare per qualsiasi motivo X. Ma per niente influente se rimane isolato.


Io il sistema lo uso.
Il problema, ma anche il lato positivo, è che ognuno di noi ha una propria sensibilità...e questo può sfalsare notevolmente il sistema.
Non uso rossi per post conditi di parolacce o minchiate simili, per intenderci non credo di aver mai dato un rosso a JB, manco le volte che è caduto sul mio personale.
Li uso in caso di fake evidenti o di situazioni per me limite.
Il verde lo si usa per approvare e va bene, il rosso non andrebbe utilizzato in caso di discordanza di pensiero, cosa che invece ho visto spesso accadere.


----------



## Spot (4 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io il sistema lo uso.
> Il problema, ma anche il lato positivo, è che ognuno di noi ha una propria sensibilità...e questo può sfalsare notevolmente il sistema.
> Non uso rossi per post conditi di parolacce o minchiate simili, per intenderci non credo di aver mai dato un rosso a JB, manco le volte che è caduto sul mio personale.
> Li uso in caso di fake evidenti o di situazioni limite.
> Il verde lo si usa per approvare e va bene,* il rosso non andrebbe utilizzato in caso di discordanza di pensiero, cosa che invece ho visto spesso accadere.*


D'accordissimo. Ma sei una delle poche ad usarli da quanto ho capito.
Riguardo al neretto ecco perchè magari una forma di "controllo" dei rossi sarebbe auspicabile, da parte dell'admin magari. Per evitare che siano dati per antipatia o disaccordo, magari da parte di un gruppo di utenti. Perchè va da sè che in un gruppo di persone eterogenee non tutti possono avere la stessa coscenziosità.
Rimane il fatto che in un caso del genere la fiducia nell'integrità dell'admin è fondamentale.

Per farla breve, io sono favorevole ai rossi anonimi. Mi sembra l'unica proposta sensata per mandare avanti un sistema del genere.

Domanda: attualmente quando si raggiunge il livello critico di rossi?


----------



## Nicka (4 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> D'accordissimo. Ma sei una delle poche ad usarli da quanto ho capito.
> Riguardo al neretto ecco perchè magari una forma di "controllo" dei rossi sarebbe auspicabile, da parte dell'admin magari. Per evitare che siano dati per antipatia o disaccordo, magari da parte di un gruppo di utenti. Perchè va da sè che in un gruppo di persone eterogenee non tutti possono avere la stessa coscenziosità.
> Rimane il fatto che in un caso del genere la fiducia nell'integrità dell'admin è fondamentale.
> 
> ...


Non ho mai capito assolutamente nulla dei vari ed eventuali livelli...
Preciso che io di rossi ne ho dati molto pochi da quando sono qui, stranamente però tutti a thread che conseguentemente sono spariti, quindi qualcuno li usa.


----------



## Falcor (5 Dicembre 2015)

A riguardo avevo scritto questo l'altro giorno:



Falcor ha detto:


> Però il sistema dell'automoderazione resta non  applicabile anche alla luce di questo giochino. Io ad esempio sono nella  condizione di non poter dare verdi perché non me li fa dare. Certo non  mi metto a dare verdi e rossi a caso nel Mausoleo perché la trovo una  cosa stupida.
> 
> Risultato? Io non posso esprimere il mio diritto di partecipazione a  questa "automoderazione" perché il sistema, se lo si vuole usare nella  maniera corretta, non me lo consente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> D'accordissimo. Ma sei una delle poche ad usarli da quanto ho capito.
> Riguardo al neretto ecco perchè magari una forma di "controllo" dei rossi sarebbe auspicabile, da parte dell'admin magari. Per evitare che siano dati per antipatia o disaccordo, magari da parte di un gruppo di utenti. Perchè va da sè che in un gruppo di persone eterogenee non tutti possono avere la stessa coscenziosità.
> Rimane il fatto che in un caso del genere la fiducia nell'integrità dell'admin è fondamentale.
> 
> ...


Anch'io uso il sistema di moderazione.
I rossi li uso non per discordanza di pensiero, ma per avvertire che ritengo dannoso per la discussione  l'atteggiamento tenuto dall'utente che vado a "sanzionare". L'altro giorno l'ho fatto con farfalla, ad esempio. É una cosa che si potrebbe fare anche senza usare il sistema, ma solo spiegandolo all'utente in questione.
Lo stesso dicasi per le approvazioni.

Attualmente, per l'uso che viene fatto ( o almeno dichiarato) del sistema, immagino che sia difficile che qualcuno arrivi a una soglia critica. L'unico a rischiare un'esclusione grazie alle disapprovazioni degli utenti può essere un nuovo utente, con pochi interventi e tutti volti al disturbo e alla provocazione.
In questo caso basta l'intervento di un numero esiguo di utenti che hanno all'attivo molti interventi.


----------



## ologramma (5 Dicembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anch'io uso il sistema di moderazione.
> I rossi li uso non per discordanza di pensiero, ma per avvertire che ritengo dannoso per la discussione  l'atteggiamento tenuto dall'utente che vado a "sanzionare". L'altro giorno l'ho fatto con farfalla, ad esempio. É una cosa che si potrebbe fare anche senza usare il sistema, ma solo spiegandolo all'utente in questione.
> Lo stesso dicasi per le approvazioni.
> 
> ...


Io non uso questo strumento anche se la persona che si esprime male andrebbe sanzionata con il rosso, approvo qualche ban che è stato fatto e nella mia permanenza nel forum , credo che io abbia solo ricevuto un rosso all'inizio da oscuro suppongo per ironia di una mia risposta e ne ho dato uno non per qualche cosa di sbagliato  ma solo per farmi scrivere da una persona , cosa che non fa.
I verdi che ho distribuito a varie persone li do per il modo di parlare e dipanare le discussioni, cioè se il pensiero che si vuole esprimere è profondo allora pigio e do il consenso se non posso perchè non me lo consente allora lo scrivo.
Corretto o senza h , che figura


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*

Posso?ha ragione "er maggiolino",qui dentro nulla funzionerebbe,troppo livore,troppi malumori,troppi provinciali del cazzo,e poi diciamocelo è bello lasciare tutto nella mani di uno che deve decidere,e ancora più bello farlo una chiavica a prescindere che abbia ragione o meno!
Perchè alla fine siamo ITALIANI,per noi non esiste nessun sistema democratico,per noi esiste solo il cazzo che ci pare,le regole valgono per gli altri,e non per noi,e poi alla fine dopo frizzi,lazzi e 100 cazzi,se non possiamo prendercela con perplesso,c'è sempre quello...si quello....quello PRIVILEGIATO,quello a cui piace scartavetrare i coglioni perchè siamo frustati,perchè purtroppo alla fine ha spesso ragione lui,perchè alla fine ma proprio alla fine capisce prima di noi da quale direzione arriva un cazzo,dimensioni del cazzo e la velocità di entrata approssimativa con l'inclinazione pre impatto,ma si, parlo del POVERO OSCURELLO,quello che è bravo e buono quando rompe il cazzo al vostro nemico,quello cattivo da buttare fuori quando va a reagire alle porcate del vostro amichetto....
E si godetevi lo spettacolo adesso,perchè si avvicinano i titoli di coda...perchè con tutto l'affetto che posso provare per alcuni di voi,mi avete ver!amente spellato i coglioni


----------



## banshee (5 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> D'accordissimo. Ma sei una delle poche ad usarli da quanto ho capito.
> Riguardo al neretto ecco perchè magari una forma di "controllo" dei rossi sarebbe auspicabile, da parte dell'admin magari. Per evitare che siano dati per antipatia o disaccordo, magari da parte di un gruppo di utenti. Perchè va da sè che in un gruppo di persone eterogenee non tutti possono avere la stessa coscenziosità.
> Rimane il fatto che in un caso del genere la fiducia nell'integrità dell'admin è fondamentale.
> 
> ...


Io sono d'accordo con l'automoderazione ed i rossi li uso! Non li uso per parolacce o insulti, li uso per mostrare il mio disaccordo. 
Uso ovviamente anche i verdi 
Non sono d'accordo con la limitazione che c è, ovvero "devi dare ad altri prima di...." perché se reputo che Brunetta o Spot (esempio) scrivano per 3 volte di fila qualcosa che approvo vorrei poterlo dimostrare. 
E non sono d'accordo con il renderli anonimi, sia perché io voglio che si sappia quando approvo/disapprovo, sua perché succederebbero dei casini di proporzioni bibliche.


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2015)

Ovviamente no, basta l'esperienza fatta per capirne le molteplici falle.poi non sono qui per "sanzionare" nessuno.per me , ripeto, la cosa  più  equa è  una gestione super partes che applica un regolamento di poche norme semplici e di buon senso


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> io però  non parlavo di ricarica. Io e te discutiamo forte nella discussione x , io il rosso te lo do su un'altra dove non è  palese sia stata io.


si minerva, avevo capito che tu non parlavi di ricarica.
sono contraria ai rossi anonimi per ragioni diverse dalle tue.


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A parte che si può voler disapprovare un post in una discussione a cui non si sta partecipando, perché si possono trovare sbagliati i toni, i rossi, come i verdi, non hanno in pratica nessuna funzione se non dare un indice di gradimento.
> Anche quando qualcosa viene apprezzato si può dire in chiaro o dare un verde o fare entrambe le cose.
> Ugualmente si può fare per la disapprovazione.
> 
> ...


ma non c'entra brunetta.
ingenerale, dal punto di vista logico.
non è che perché ho trovato scarsamente equanime l'atteggiamento x dell'adm y,
devo per forza trovare corretta una soluzione che riguarda il funzionamento di un sistema a n variabili in m equazioni.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ovviamente no, basta l'esperienza fatta per capirne le molteplici falle.poi non sono qui per "sanzionare" nessuno.per me , ripeto, la cosa  più  equa è  una gestione super partes che applica un regolamento di poche norme semplici e di buon senso


Se ti riferisci al mio intervento, avevo messo il termine fra virgolette proprio perché non era il più calzante.
Disapprovare.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso?ha ragione "er maggiolino",qui dentro nulla funzionerebbe,troppo livore,troppi malumori,troppi provinciali del cazzo,e poi diciamocelo è bello lasciare tutto nella mani di uno che deve decidere,e ancora più bello farlo una chiavica a prescindere che abbia ragione o meno!
> Perchè alla fine siamo ITALIANI,per noi non esiste nessun sistema democratico,per noi esiste solo il cazzo che ci pare,le regole valgono per gli altri,e non per noi,e poi alla fine dopo frizzi,lazzi e 100 cazzi,se non possiamo prendercela con perplesso,c'è sempre quello...si quello....quello PRIVILEGIATO,quello a cui piace scartavetrare i coglioni perchè siamo frustati,perchè purtroppo alla fine ha spesso ragione lui,perchè alla fine ma proprio alla fine capisce prima di noi da quale direzione arriva un cazzo,dimensioni del cazzo e la velocità di entrata approssimativa con l'inclinazione pre impatto,ma si, parlo del POVERO OSCURELLO,quello che è bravo e buono quando rompe il cazzo al vostro nemico,quello cattivo da buttare fuori quando va a reagire alle porcate del vostro amichetto....
> E si godetevi lo spettacolo adesso,perché si avvicinano i titoli di coda...perché con tutto l'affetto che posso provare per alcuni di voi,mi avete ver!amente spellato i coglioni


Ad esempio io a questo intervento darei un rosso perché non costruttivo oppure un verde apprezzando il sarcasmo.
Un verde creerebbe benevolenza, un rosso una discussione.
Non credi che invece ci si dovrebbe poter esprimere senza polemiche?


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

poi, se capisco, in parte, il limite sui rossi,
quello sui verdi perché?
dato che si approva o disapprova il post, e non l'utente.....



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ad esempio io a questo intervento darei un rosso perché non costruttivo oppure un verde apprezzando il sarcasmo.
> Un verde creerebbe benevolenza, un rosso una discussione.
> Non credi che invece ci si dovrebbe poter esprimere senza polemiche?


io non mi esprimerei proprio.
di quello che scrive oscuro capisco più o meno un ventesimo 
statisticamente parlando.....mi è oscuro



banshee ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo con l'automoderazione ed i rossi li uso! Non li uso per parolacce o insulti, li uso per mostrare il mio disaccordo.
> Uso ovviamente anche i verdi
> Non sono d'accordo con la limitazione che c è, ovvero "devi dare ad altri prima di...." perché se reputo che Brunetta o Spot (esempio) scrivano per 3 volte di fila qualcosa che approvo vorrei poterlo dimostrare.
> E non sono d'accordo con il renderli anonimi, sia perché io voglio che si sappia quando approvo/disapprovo, sua perché succederebbero dei casini di proporzioni bibliche.


ora io voglio approvare questo e non posso....
anche se non uso i rossi perché non voglio togliere
diritto di espressione.


----------



## banshee (5 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ora io voglio approvare questo e non posso....
> anche se non uso i rossi perché non voglio togliere
> diritto di espressione.


Appunto! Io avrei voluto approvarti per l'intervento su Betty e non ho potuto, avrei voluto approvare Spot durante il litigio dell'altro ieri e non ho potuto, avrei dato un rosso a Zod per quel post schifoso ma gli avevo dato un verde poco tempo fa per un post sugli attentati di Parigi e non ho potuto. (Tanto per chiarire anche che io non sono parziale, se non vai d'accordo con "i miei amici" ti approvo comunque se scrivi qualcosa che a me piace. Purtroppo ho avuto modo di notare che qui non funziona sempre così. Quindi a mio avviso i rossi anonimi sono poco utili.) 
Quindi il sistema è poco realistico comunque... Perché per approvare voi nuovamente devo per forza approvare altri che magari non approvo? Solo per "ricaricarmi" i verdi?


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

date poche regole condivise....tipo *es*. non si dirimono questioni extra forum in pubblico (rosso diretto automatico)......
io sono per una automoderazione con rossi, gialli, verdi e violetti illimitati, poco influenti proporzionalmente, e visibili a tutti, non solo a chi li riceve :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:.
voto palese, insomma.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> date poche regole condivise....tipo *es*. non si dirimono questioni extra forum in pubblico (rosso diretto automatico)......
> io sono per una automoderazione con rossi, gialli, verdi e violetti illimitati, poco influenti proporzionalmente, e visibili a tutti, non solo a chi li riceve :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:.
> voto palese, insomma.


Viva la democrazia


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

Dalle prime forme di democrazia in poi il voto è segreto per evitare condizionamenti e ritorsioni.
Nel nostro caso i voti soggetti a questo pericolo sono solo i negativi.
Nessuno proibisce anche di esprimere in privato o pubblico le ragioni della disapprovazione.
Poi fate come vi pare. Chi non mi piace lo ignoro.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dalle prime forme di democrazia in poi il voto è segreto per evitare condizionamenti e ritorsioni.
> Nel nostro caso i voti soggetti a questo pericolo sono solo i negativi.
> Nessuno proibisce anche di esprimere in privato o pubblico le ragioni della disapprovazione.
> Poi fate come vi pare. Chi non mi piace lo ignoro.


La mia era una battuta  non entro nel merito dell'argomento che' non uso  la moderazione, qui, .... oddio mai in realtà. Ciò premesso non posso dare consigli su qualche cosa che non applicherò. Il sistema qui mi sembra bloccato da che i rossi sono diventati palesi, almeno è' quello che mi sembra di aver intuito. Poter stabilire regole non è facile perché sembra sia necessario applicare  talmente tanti contrappesi nella gestione del sistema (come poter  limitare il numero di rossi per evitare che un'utente esageri privilegiando l'antipatia rispetto al contenuto  ) che rende lo stesso  macchinoso e non fluente. l'unica possibilità forse potrebbe essere un ibrido cioè un sistema in parte automoderato, in parte che riesca ad applicare regole di moderazione standard e quindi uguali per tutti, in automatico. Presumo sia difficilie da attuare e metter in opera.  Il nocciolo della questione e' che basterebbe usare buon senso . Ma è complicato pure quello, mi sa.


----------



## disincantata (5 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Appunto! Io avrei voluto approvarti per l'intervento su Betty e non ho potuto, avrei voluto approvare Spot durante il litigio dell'altro ieri e non ho potuto, avrei dato un rosso a Zod per quel post schifoso ma gli avevo dato un verde poco tempo fa per un post sugli attentati di Parigi e non ho potuto. (Tanto per chiarire anche che io non sono parziale, se non vai d'accordo con "i miei amici" ti approvo comunque se scrivi qualcosa che a me piace. Purtroppo ho avuto modo di notare che qui non funziona sempre così. Quindi a mio avviso i rossi anonimi sono poco utili.)
> Quindi il sistema è poco realistico comunque... Perché per approvare voi nuovamente devo per forza approvare altri che magari non approvo? Solo per "ricaricarmi" i verdi?



INFATTI, capita anche dopo sei mesi che non dai un verde a qualcuno di non poterlo fare perche' devi approvare qualcun altro e non ha mai avuto senso sta cosa.


----------



## Mary The Philips (5 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dalle prime forme di democrazia in poi il voto è segreto per evitare condizionamenti e ritorsioni.
> Nel nostro caso i voti soggetti a questo pericolo sono solo i negativi.
> Nessuno proibisce anche di esprimere in privato o pubblico le ragioni della disapprovazione.
> Poi fate come vi pare. Chi non mi piace lo ignoro.




Bruna, dal basso della mia ignoranza posso chiederti, quando e se lo riterrai opportuno, di formulare la proposta di automoderazione in pochi passaggi chiari in modo da poter capire meglio di cosa si sta parlando e magari esprimere anche un parere?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

*senso delle proporzioni*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> La mia era una battuta  non entro nel merito dell'argomento che' non uso  la moderazione, qui, .... oddio mai in realtà. Ciò premesso non posso dare consigli su qualche cosa che non applicherò. Il sistema qui mi sembra bloccato da che i rossi sono diventati palesi, almeno è' quello che mi sembra di aver intuito. Poter stabilire regole non è facile perché sembra sia necessario applicare  talmente tanti contrappesi nella gestione del sistema (come poter  limitare il numero di rossi per evitare che un'utente esageri privilegiando l'antipatia rispetto al contenuto  ) che rende lo stesso  macchinoso e non fluente. l'unica possibilità forse potrebbe essere un ibrido cioè un sistema in parte automoderato, in parte che riesca ad applicare regole di moderazione standard e quindi uguali per tutti, in automatico. Presumo sia difficilie da attuare e metter in opera.  Il nocciolo della questione e' che basterebbe usare buon senso . Ma è complicato pure quello, mi sa.


Tutta questa discussione mi porta ad alcune riflessioni in merito alle polemiche politiche sulle riforme istituzionali e la legge elettorale :mexican:

Penso anche che la posizione di chi non utilizza verdi e rossi mi spiega in parte la bassa partecipazione elettorale.
Forse va bene così come va.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

*non ho aperto questo thread*

Questo thread parte dalla mia proposta scritta altrove ed estrapolata dall'admin per crede questa discussione. La mia idea è di riequilibrare la moderazione ripristinando l'anonimato dei rossi.
Non proponevo altro.
Anche ridurre il  "periodo refrattario" tra una valutazione dello stesso utente e un altro mi sembrerebbe opportuna.


----------



## Mary The Philips (5 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutta questa discussione mi porta ad alcune riflessioni in merito alle polemiche politiche sulle riforme istituzionali e la legge elettorale :mexican:
> 
> Penso anche che la posizione di chi non utilizza verdi e rossi mi spiega in parte la bassa partecipazione elettorale.
> Forse va bene così come va.



Io ho usato solo una volta un rosso (ciao Caciò ) e ho dato molti meno verdi di quanto avrei voluto. Perchè non possono essere illimitati e non anonimi? Secondo me dovrebbe tutto apparire anche in chiaro accanto alle altre info, sotto l'avatar, ad ogni post, sia il numero di rossi e verdi ricevuti in generale, sia per ogni singolo post le approvazioni o disapprovazioni relative. In alcuni forum funziona così.


----------



## Mary The Philips (5 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo thread parte dalla mia proposta scritta altrove ed estrapolata dall'admin per crede questa discussione. La mia idea è di riequilibrare la moderazione ripristinando l'anonimato dei rossi.
> Non proponevo altro.
> Anche ridurre il  "periodo refrattario" tra una valutazione dello stesso utente e un altro mi sembrerebbe opportuna.



Perchè rossi anonimi? E perchè dev'esserci un limite temporale o di altra natura tra una valutazione e l'altra?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutta questa discussione mi porta ad alcune riflessioni in merito alle polemiche politiche sulle riforme istituzionali e la legge elettorale :mexican:
> 
> Penso anche che la posizione di chi non utilizza verdi e rossi mi spiega in parte la bassa partecipazione elettorale.
> Forse va bene così come va.


io vado sempre a votare  da che avevo 18 anni per ogni cosa da elezioni a referendum  comunque secondo me  la riforma elettorale sarebbe ' più semplice da legiferare ed applicare rispetto a delle regole condivise su tradì


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2015)

ma i verdi a che servirebbero per la moderazione?


----------



## Spot (5 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma i verdi a che servirebbero per la moderazione?


In percentuale, se ho capito bene, per rendere un utente più resistente ai rossi.
Infatti sotto questo punto di vista i verdi dovrebbero essere utilizzati solo in caso di contribuiti seriamente importanti per il forum.
Io sono la prima ad usarli un po' a cavolo, come i "mi piace" su FB per intenderci.


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> In percentuale, se ho capito bene, per rendere un utente più resistente ai rossi.
> Infatti sotto questo punto di vista i verdi dovrebbero essere utilizzati solo in caso di contribuiti seriamente importanti per il forum.
> Io sono la prima ad usarli un po' a cavolo, come i "mi piace" su FB per intenderci.


aspetta, sì...quello che dici è l'intenzione del vecchio sistema.
ma se oggi pensate ad una moderazione democratica non penso servano


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2015)

al massimo posso pensare a dei semafori(i rossi), non certo anonimi, che dicano: stai esagerando , fermati o ...boh sarai sospeso.tipo


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2015)

*Io*

Io vorrei suppostina o il maggiolino come moderatrici....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl tutte e due....sai il maggiolino come mi fa nero.....


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vorrei suppostina o il maggiolino come moderatrici....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl tutte e due....sai il maggiolino come mi fa nero.....


Ma proprio, non ci penso nemmeno  ma chi è maggiolino mo' ? Ban ?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Perché rossi anonimi? E perché dev'esserci un limite temporale o di altra natura tra una valutazione e l'altra?





Minerva ha detto:


> al massimo posso pensare a dei semafori(i rossi), non certo anonimi, che dicano: stai esagerando , fermati o ...boh sarai sospeso.tipo


Il verde ha anche la funzione di dare una approvazione evitando le serie di quoto, quoto, quoto.

E poi serve per riequilibrare i rossi dati per antipatia.


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma proprio, non ci penso nemmeno  ma chi è maggiolino mo' ? Ban ?


Si.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il verde ha anche la funzione di dare una approvazione evitando le serie di quoto, quoto, quoto.
> 
> E poi serve per riequilibrare i rossi dati per antipatia.


che cose loffie e sciocche.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sii serio !  fallo tu con Ipazia, sai che coppia :carneval: fine OT


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2015)

*Oh*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> sii serio !  fallo tu con Ipazia, sai che coppia :carneval: fine OT


NO.ipazia no.


----------



## Spot (5 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che cose loffie e sciocche.


In che senso?


----------



## Falcor (5 Dicembre 2015)

Figata Ipazia moderatrice. Mentre sta lì a scrivere il motivo della sospensione di un utente, passa anche la settimana e ritorna attivo 

ps: Ipazia grazie di esistere, i prolissi come me si senton meno soli grazie a te


----------



## Minerva (5 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> In che senso?


che il buon senso suggerisce di non abusare del quoto e basta per innumerevoli volte e che di solito se approvi aggiungi un perché e volendo altre riflessioni.
doversi parare da fuoco amico presuppone un'ovvia  falla nel sistema
in ultimo scherzavo anche un po'


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Figata Ipazia moderatrice. Mentre sta lì a scrivere il motivo della sospensione di un utente, passa anche la settimana e ritorna attivo
> 
> ps: Ipazia grazie di esistere, i prolissi come me si senton meno soli grazie a te


Ecco questo potrebbe essere un rischio reale, però vuoi mettere l'autorevolezza della Ipa ?


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco questo potrebbe essere un rischio reale, però vuoi mettere l'autorevolezza della Ipa ?


Potresti evitare di nominarla?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potresti evitare di nominarla?


No  figurati, io stravedo per Ipa


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> No  figurati, io stravedo per Ipa


A me inquieta,e tanto.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me inquieta,e tanto.


Abbiamo tecnicamente trovato la frusta per il tuo culo ?  ma dai è troppo figa !


----------



## oscuro (5 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Abbiamo tecnicamente trovato la frusta per il tuo culo ?  ma dai è troppo figa !


Non esagerare,figa?io trovo sia più compatibile con lecter...mamma mia da film horror...nelle campagne di mercatale..


----------



## perplesso (5 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vorrei suppostina o il maggiolino come moderatrici....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl tutte e due....sai il maggiolino come mi fa nero.....


tu hai già una moderatrice personale 

ragazze e ragazzi, vi pregherei di chiedere a Feather preliminarmente un parere tecnico su qualsiasi proposta emerga da questa discussione.   grazie.


----------



## Horny (5 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dalle prime forme di democrazia in poi il voto è segreto *per evitare condizionamenti e ritorsioni*.
> Nel nostro caso i voti soggetti a questo pericolo sono solo i negativi.
> Nessuno proibisce anche di esprimere in privato o pubblico le ragioni della disapprovazione.
> Poi fate come vi pare. Chi non mi piace lo ignoro.


questo è vero.
tuttavia scattano comunque.
anche a me ignorare sul forum non costa fatica.....
nel reale un po' di più......(OT scusate)


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

*scusate OT*

c'entra e non c'entra :facepalm::facepalm:
ma vedo Perplesso oberato di lavoro (forumistico),
e mi pare che JB dedichi parecchio tempo al forum.
sarebbe un ottimo viceadmin:up:


----------



## Nicka (6 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> c'entra e non c'entra :facepalm::facepalm:
> ma vedo Perplesso oberato di lavoro (forumistico),
> e mi pare che JB dedichi parecchio tempo al forum.
> sarebbe un ottimo viceadmin:up:


Ci manca solo questo...


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> c'entra e non c'entra :facepalm::facepalm:
> ma vedo Perplesso oberato di lavoro (forumistico),
> e mi pare che JB dedichi parecchio tempo al forum.
> sarebbe un ottimo viceadmin:up:


Sai le risate con JibBo admin [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Non sono entrato fino ad ora nella discussione, perché io non ho ancora la possibilità di moderare con rossi o verdi. 

Però vorrei porre una mia perplessità riguardo questo sistema e non ancora sviscerato nella discussione: Tapatalk.

Molti utenti oltre me lo usano, e tantissimi utenti usano comunque il cellulare per collegarsi col forum... E questo porta l'automoderazione a farsi benedire. Perché magari in quel frangente in cui si vuol dare un rosso o un verde si è su Tapatalk e si dovrebbe uscire, usare il browser del telefono e litigare con diottrie e simboli minuscoli per un cavolo di post che ci piace/non ci piace...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Sai le risate con JibBo admin [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Non sono entrato fino ad ora nella discussione, perché io non ho ancora la possibilità di moderare con rossi o verdi.
> 
> ...


Non uso tapatalk.

Chi lo usa ne conosce i limiti e si pone di sua volontà nelle condizioni di non poter dare reputazione.
Tu certamente puoi eccome dare verdi e rossi!


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2015)

so di non usare il sistema di moderazione
nel modo più corretto, da quando sono qui
di rossi mi pare di averne dati 2
e tutti e 2 a persone che erano entrate
per proporre iniziative commerciali
i verdi, li uso molto spesso
a volte leggo senza intervenire
e mi piace dare una approvazione
ad un pensiero che condivido
pur non avendolo espresso


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non uso tapatalk.
> 
> Chi lo usa ne conosce i limiti e si pone di sua volontà nelle condizioni di non poter dare reputazione.
> Tu certamente puoi eccome dare verdi e rossi!


davvero? Veramente ho provato una volta (forse due?) a dare un verde ed è venuto fuori che mi hanno chiesto cosa fosse il GRIGIO che avevo mandato [emoji23] 
Riguardo tapatalk, capisco però che essendo un modo molto veloce di consultare il forum difficilmente viene accantonato da chi lo usa spesso. E questo per forza di cose ne limita le capacità di moderazione, rendendo costui (io ad esempio) ipso facto un utente di serie B...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> davvero? Veramente ho provato una volta (forse due?) a dare un verde ed è venuto fuori che mi hanno chiesto cosa fosse il GRIGIO che avevo mandato [emoji23]
> Riguardo tapatalk, capisco però che essendo un modo molto veloce di consultare il forum difficilmente viene accantonato da chi lo usa spesso. E questo per forza di cose ne limita le capacità di moderazione, rendendo costui (io ad esempio) ipso facto un utente di serie B...


Dipenderà dal sistema. Io trovo comodissimo collegarmi con il browser.


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> so di non usare il sistema di moderazione
> nel modo più corretto, da quando sono qui
> di rossi mi pare di averne dati 2
> e tutti e 2 a persone che erano entrate
> ...


anche io.
uso i verdi quando ho perso giorni di forum,
e mai i rossi.
quindi uso male il sistema, credo. 
perché non l'ho capito?


----------



## Caciottina (6 Dicembre 2015)

ma davvero jb e sienne se ne sono andati?


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci manca solo questo...


...e ma sono costi sociali......


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> anche io.
> uso i verdi quando ho perso giorni di forum,
> e mai i rossi.
> quindi uso male il sistema, credo.
> perché non l'ho capito?


I rossi anonimi potrebbero funzionare proprio perché consentono di fare rilevare all'autore della un post che, ad esempio sta creando flame, senza creare flame.


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> anche io.
> uso i verdi quando ho perso giorni di forum,
> e mai i rossi.
> quindi uso male il sistema, credo.
> perché non l'ho capito?


perché da ciò che ho capito
per funzionare bene il sistema
necessita dello stesso uso 
delle funzioni approvazione/disapprovazione


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I rossi anonimi potrebbero funzionare proprio perché consentono di fare rilevare all'autore della un post che, ad esempio sta creando flame, senza creare flame.


giusto. non ci avevo pensato.
fermo restando che un certo livello di flame non fa male, secondo me.
e continua a non piacermi, per principio :carneval: , la disapprovazione anonima.
ma anche perché alla fine la disapprovazione di X, non equivale a quella di Y.
per chi la riceve. o sbaglio?


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I rossi anonimi potrebbero funzionare proprio perché consentono di fare rilevare all'autore della un post che, ad esempio sta creando flame, senza creare flame.


ma i rossi sono stati resi pubblici
se ben ricordo proprio per evitare 
polemiche e coalizioni per affondare
 un determinato utente


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma davvero jb e sienne se ne sono andati?


non sono sicura ma pare di si
con Ultimo, Rabarbaro, Fantastica
e President


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> non sono sicura ma pare di si
> con Ultimo, Rabarbaro, Fantastica
> e President


Mi spiace per President che spero ci ripensi e magari chiarisca 
Jb torna sicuramente. Non può stare senza insultarci 
Per gli altri 3 sarei ipocrita a dire che mi spiace.


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> perché da ciò che ho capito
> per funzionare bene il sistema
> necessita dello stesso uso
> delle funzioni approvazione/disapprovazione


grazie flavia 
ma riflettendo, l'approvazione che effetti ha?
perché la disapprovazione ha conseguenza di escludere utenti,
il che non mi pare in generale un bene.
ecco perché non dò rossi.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Le regole possono cambiare. Si prova e si vede come va.


----------



## Caciottina (6 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spiace per President che spero ci ripensi e magari chiarisca
> Jb torna sicuramente. Non può stare senza insultarci
> Per gli altri 3 sarei ipocrita a dire che mi spiace.


ma perche rabarbaro che t'ha fatto?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ma perche rabarbaro che t'ha fatto?


A me nulla. Non lo leggevo nemmeno prima, l'ho sempre trovato pesante. Quindi che ci fosse o no non mi cambiava nulla Poi ho notato che ha iniziato ad entrare solo per mettere zizzania è generalmente le persone ambigue non mi piacciono.
Resta inteso che non mi creerebbe problemi se tornassero. 
Intendevo dire che di sicuro non mi mancheranno


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spiace per President che spero ci ripensi e magari chiarisca
> Jb torna sicuramente. Non può stare senza insultarci
> Per gli altri 3 sarei ipocrita a dire che mi spiace.


a me interessava leggere i commenti di sienne,
mentre ultimo lo saltavo sempre del tutto.
fantastica, invece, dava colore ma, come Rabarbaro,
dal mio punto di vista mancava troppo di sintesi,
quindi anche a Rabarbaro e Fanta saltavo molte righe.
president spesso commentava in modo piacevole, intelligente,
anche se non necessariamente ne condividevo i concetti, e
non capisco proprio perché se la sia presa con sbriciolata.
d'altra parte è una cosa che sanno solo in 4 :rotfl:.
auspico che tornino tutti


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> grazie flavia
> ma riflettendo, l'approvazione che effetti ha?
> perché la disapprovazione ha conseguenza di escludere utenti,
> il che non mi pare in generale un bene.
> ecco perché non dò rossi.


Certo che se pensi i rossi abbiano questo potere ci credo non li dai!

Sono solo espressione di dissenso.
Se il dissenso è di massa (non so quanto ma si può discutere, credo) sparisce il post. Per dire quello di Zod sarebbe sparito.
Se un utente riceve una caterva di rossi credo che scatti la sospensione.
Ma il sistema va programmato. Credo che in automatico lo faccia proporzionalmente all'utenza attiva e alla reputazione (i verdi) di chi ha dato i rossi.
In tutti i forum esistono moderatori. Con il sistema dei rossi e verdi tutti sono moderatori, ma hanno più peso gli utenti più apprezzati. Se ho ben capito.


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

ma poi scusate, ma solo io penso che fantastica,
coinvolta in quell'episodio della pubblicazione degli mp,
abbia reagito in un modo divertentissimo?
:facepalm: cioé ....a me faceva ridere il suo affannarsi per
una vicenda del genere 
e anche JB, indignato  ancora non quella storia.....
che si fosse frugato nei suoi mp.....(sgradevole certo....)
quando non credo abbia denunciato i fatti :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:,
anche perché sempre si tratta di mp su un forum,


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che se pensi i rossi abbiano questo potere ci credo non li dai!
> 
> Sono solo espressione di dissenso.
> Se il dissenso è di massa (non so quanto ma si può discutere, credo) sparisce il post. Per dire quello di Zod sarebbe sparito.
> ...


ah quindi la reputazione serve a potenziare i propri rossi.
però non si sa quanto.
no va be', ma francamente non ho quasi mai letto frasi da cancellazione.
comunque, se per la sospensione ci vogliono una caterva (quanti?e di chi?) di rossi,
allora mi pare che abbia molto più potere un admin nel bannare.
ma admin è il solo Perplesso?


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma poi scusate, ma solo io penso che fantastica,
> coinvolta in quell'episodio della pubblicazione degli mp,
> abbia reagito in un modo divertentissimo?
> :facepalm: cioé ....a me faceva ridere il suo affannarsi per
> ...


Più che divertentissima, ridicola
In ogni caso faceva ridere


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2015)

Non mi strappo  i capelli per nessuno ma rimpiango tutti, ognuno per qualcosa


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più che divertentissima, ridicola
> In ogni caso faceva ridere


si esatto, faceva ridere :rotfl:
ma tutto il personaggio, alla fine.


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Non mi strappo  i capelli per nessuno ma rimpiango tutti, ognuno per qualcosa


strapparsi i capelli?????
ma sei pazza  che già mi cadono loro...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Non mi strappo  i capelli per nessuno ma rimpiango tutti, ognuno per qualcosa


Sparisci mentecatta!

Così senti meno la mancanza.:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sparisci mentecatta!
> 
> Così senti meno la mancanza.:carneval:


sembra niente ma ho già il viso più disteso


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ah quindi la reputazione serve a potenziare i propri rossi.
> però non si sa quanto.
> no va be', ma francamente non ho quasi mai letto frasi da cancellazione.
> comunque, se per la sospensione ci vogliono una caterva (quanti?e di chi?) di rossi,
> ...


Ma l'admin considererà bene anche la reputazione di un utente.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> sembra niente ma ho già il viso più disteso


Potresti dirmi figa di legno per non farmi sentire la mancanza del conte. Ma non sento la mancanza. Poi è arrivata pure kassia a dirmi le stesse cose.


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2015)

se ricordo bene, in caso contrario
corregetemi  per cortesia
una volta il punteggio della reputazione
era pubblico, è stato reso anonimo
per evitare polemiche
i rossi (e verdi) erano anonimi
e sono stati resi pubblici per evitare
coalizioni di utenti,
in pratica si stava meglio
 quando si stava peggio?


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> se ricordo bene, in caso contrario
> corregetemi  per cortesia
> una volta il punteggio della reputazione
> era pubblico, è stato reso anonimo
> ...


Questa è una bella considerazione [emoji5] 
Ad esempio io in due mesi scarsi ho ricevuto 30 verdi e nessun rosso, ma essendo un semplice numero non raffrontabile con gli altri non ho idea se sia una reputazione adeguata al mio comportamento sul forum...


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma l'admin considererà bene anche la reputazione di un utente.


ma dove si vede questa reputazione degli utenti???? :facepalm:


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potresti dirmi figa di legno per non farmi sentire la mancanza del conte. Ma non sento la mancanza. Poi è arrivata pure kassia a dirmi le stesse cose.


chi è Kassia????
una velina..forse...
e fantastica era una velina?


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Questa è una bella considerazione [emoji5]
> Ad esempio io in due mesi scarsi ho ricevuto 30 verdi e nessun rosso, ma essendo un semplice numero non raffrontabile con gli altri non ho idea se sia una reputazione adeguata al mio comportamento sul forum...


io proporrei 
di abolire i rossi e i verdi
e di usare solo i colori moda
proposti per la stagione 2015/2016
da Pantone!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> io proporrei i colori
> di abolire i rossi e i verdi
> e di usare solo i colori moda
> proposti per la stagione 2015/2016
> da Pantone!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


[emoji23] 
Anche perché non si considera il problema del daltonismo (quello più comune appunto confonde il rosso col verde) sai che bello invece ricevere un blu elettrico piuttosto che un ocra spento?
Miglior post della discussione, ti ho dato un verde ma pensalo come un giallo color raggio di sole [emoji5]


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> a me interessava leggere i commenti di sienne,
> mentre ultimo lo saltavo sempre del tutto.
> fantastica, invece, dava colore ma, come Rabarbaro,
> dal mio punto di vista mancava troppo di sintesi,
> ...


Non capisco perché auspicare il ritorno di gente che se ne è voluta andare.


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> se ricordo bene, in caso contrario
> corregetemi  per cortesia
> una volta il punteggio della reputazione
> era pubblico, è stato reso anonimo
> ...


be' ma....polemiche di che tipo?
se la reputazione è attribuita da tutti gli utenti.....
no, secondo me dovrebbe essere tutto in chiaro.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> se ricordo bene, in caso contrario
> corregetemi  per cortesia
> una volta il punteggio della reputazione
> era pubblico, è stato reso anonimo
> ...


No. 
Per dovere di cronaca non fu spiegato e non è chiaro perché furono resi pubblici.


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non capisco perché auspicare il ritorno di gente che se ne è voluta andare.


perché si creano più dinamiche ed è più divertente leggere.
tanto se mi annoiano posso sempre saltare righe, paragrafi, post.
a mio piacimento.
non come nella realtà.
che se ne siano voluti andare che c'entra?
non c'è nulla di personale nei loro confronti.
e tutto questo non perché consideri gli utonti come figurine.


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> io proporrei
> di abolire i rossi e i verdi
> e di usare solo i colori moda
> proposti per la stagione 2015/2016
> da Pantone!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


flavia scusa,
io esco ora a fare shopping
rotfl:il mio conto non ha un bel colore)
comunque me ne frego.
solo che mi devi assolutamente dire quali sono i colori moda!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> perché si creano più dinamiche ed è più divertente leggere.
> tanto se mi annoiano posso sempre saltare righe, paragrafi, post.
> a mio piacimento.
> non come nella realtà.
> ...


Allora auspichiamo che arrivino nuovi utenti, piuttosto.
Che se ne siano voluti andare c'entra che non volevano più stare qui. 
Auspicare il contrario di ciò che vuole una persona la considero una mancanza di rispetto verso quella persona ( io).


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No.
> Per dovere di cronaca non fu spiegato e non è chiaro perché furono resi pubblici.


ricordo, ma posso anche sbagliare
polemiche in cui si accusava
l'utente A, di chiamare a raccolta
gli utenti B, C, D ecc ecc
per dare rossi in massa all'utente Z


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Questa è una bella considerazione [emoji5]
> Ad esempio io in due mesi scarsi ho ricevuto 30 verdi e nessun rosso, ma essendo un semplice numero non raffrontabile con gli altri non ho idea se sia una reputazione adeguata al mio comportamento sul forum...


bohhh io da 3 anni e non so neppure come si vede quanti ne ho ricevuti :sonar:
qua perplesso deve tenerci un corso di recupero


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora auspichiamo che arrivino nuovi utenti, piuttosto.
> Che se ne siano voluti andare c'entra che non volevano più stare qui.
> Auspicare il contrario di ciò che vuole una persona la considero una mancanza di rispetto verso quella persona ( io).


ahh no dai, utonti se ne fottono delle mie auspicazioni.
ma sì, nuovi utenti interessanti :up:
in sostanza, come brunetta, neppure io comprendo 'sti esodi


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non capisco perché auspicare il ritorno di gente che se ne è voluta andare.


Ciao Matra [emoji8] 
Perché con alcuni ci si trova bene a parlare, anche solo per cazzeggio...
Ad esempio non so quanti se ne siano accorti ma Simy non scrive da più di una settimana, non so se torna a scrivere e mi dispiace, perché anche se sono qui da pochissimo è una di quelle persone che mi è stata vicino in un paio di mie serate "no", e spero di poter ancora parlare dei nostri cuccioli, come di altre cose più o meno futili...


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ricordo, ma posso anche sbagliare
> polemiche in cui si accusava
> l'utente A, di chiamare a raccolta
> gli utenti B, C, D ecc ecc
> per dare rossi in massa all'utente Z


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
dei cluster di utonti....


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> flavia scusa,
> io esco ora a fare shopping
> rotfl:il mio conto non ha un bel colore)
> comunque me ne frego.
> solo che mi devi assolutamente dire quali sono i colori moda!


Pantone si è ispirato
ai colori dell'autunno


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> bohhh io da 3 anni e non so neppure come si vede quanti ne ho ricevuti :sonar:
> qua perplesso deve tenerci un corso di recupero


Ma nemmeno io lo so [emoji23] 
Siccome ne ho ricevuto uno ieri mi sono messo a contarli vedendo la notifica della reputazione. Non so come si faccia altrimenti a vederli...


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno io lo so [emoji23]
> Siccome ne ho ricevuto uno ieri mi sono messo a contarli vedendo la notifica della reputazione. Non so come si faccia altrimenti a vederli...


io comunque vedo che non ti posso approvare :facepalm:


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno io lo so [emoji23]
> Siccome ne ho ricevuto uno ieri mi sono messo a contarli vedendo la notifica della reputazione. Non so come si faccia altrimenti a vederli...


sullo schermo in alto a destra
clicca su impostazioni
troverai lo storico delle reputazioni


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> Pantone si è ispirato
> ai colori dell'autunno
> 
> View attachment 11027


mììììì ma queste sono manager.....
ok, autunno.


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> mììììì ma queste sono manager.....
> ok, autunno.


dici? forse qualcuna
io le trovo molto romantiche


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> io comunque vedo che non ti posso approvare :facepalm:


Perché mi hai già dato un verde in questa vita o in una precedente [emoji8] 
E per darmene un altro dovresti penso riesumare cadaveri nel mausoleo, dipingere a tuo gusto le loro facce di verde o di rosso (e se sei daltonica sai il casino) e quindi tornare qui e darmi l'agognato premio color pistacchio [emoji5] 
Per dirti, il verde di cui sono più orgoglioso è virtuale, non è nel conteggio, e me lo ha dato Simy...


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> sullo schermo in alto a destra
> clicca su impostazioni
> troverai lo storico delle reputazioni


ah non lo sapevo.
ho guardato ora ma mi sa che non ci sono tutti.
perché sono certa di aver ricevuto rossi, ma lì non ci sono.
no io pensavo che ci fosse un valore numerico.


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> sullo schermo in alto a destra
> clicca su impostazioni
> troverai lo storico delle reputazioni


Non posso dirti che ti amo perché qui gironzola la mia gelosissima mogliettina Spot, ma sappilo [emoji173]


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ah non lo sapevo.
> ho guardato ora ma mi sa che non ci sono tutti.
> perché sono certa di aver ricevuto rossi, ma lì non ci sono.
> no io pensavo che ci fosse un valore numerico.


non li riporta tutti 
può essere che hai preso dei rossi
e poi tanti verdi


Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non posso dirti che ti amo perché qui gironzola la mia gelosissima mogliettina Spot, ma sappilo [emoji173]


esagerato!


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> non li riporta tutti
> può essere che hai preso dei rossi
> e poi tanti verdi
> 
> esagerato!


Lo sono sempre, nel bene e nel male, non mi piacciono le mezze misure (però le mezze stagioni sì) [emoji5]


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Perché mi hai già dato un verde in questa vita o in una precedente [emoji8]
> E per darmene un altro dovresti penso riesumare cadaveri nel mausoleo, dipingere a tuo gusto le loro facce di verde o di rosso (e se sei daltonica sai il casino) e quindi tornare qui e darmi l'agognato premio color pistacchio [emoji5]
> Per dirti, il verde di cui sono più orgoglioso è virtuale, non è nel conteggio, e me lo ha dato Simy...


:rotfl:e si, si, ci credo. impresa troppo ardua per me.
:rotfl::carneval:altrimenti poi si creano i cluster di utonti.


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Lo sono sempre, nel bene e nel male, non mi piacciono le mezze misure (però le mezze stagioni sì) [emoji5]


che vuoi non esistono più 
le stagioni di una volta!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ciao Matra [emoji8]
> Perché con alcuni ci si trova bene a parlare, anche solo per cazzeggio...
> Ad esempio non so quanti se ne siano accorti ma Simy non scrive da più di una settimana, non so se torna a scrivere e mi dispiace, perché anche se sono qui da pochissimo è una di quelle persone che mi è stata vicino in un paio di mie serate "no", e spero di poter ancora parlare dei nostri cuccioli, come di altre cose più o meno futili...


Ciao ryoga [emoji6]
Immagino che Simy sia assente perché assorbita da altre cose, per cui io la considero comunque un'utente attiva che tornerà quando vorrà e potrà.
Parlavo più  che altro degli utenti che hanno sbattuto la porta fra sputi e rimostranze varie.


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao ryoga [emoji6]
> Immagino che Simy sia assente perché assorbita da altre cose, per cui io la considero comunque un'utente attiva che tornerà quando vorrà e potrà.
> Parlavo più  che altro degli utenti che hanno sbattuto la porta fra sputi e rimostranze varie.


No ma lo capisco, solo che se ad esempio io trovo President assolutamente poco coinvolgente e tutt'altro che acuto, alcuni qui lo ritengono interessante da leggere. E così vale per JibBo o Sienne...
Perché anche sbattendo la porta e uscendo con sputi e insulti, si è sempre in un forum, un ambiente virtuale. E bisognerebbe valutare con un pizzico in più di leggerezza certi comportamenti [emoji6] 
Riguardo Simy, glielo ho chiesto con mp qualche giorno fa e mi sembrava sinceramente risoluta nel prendersi una pausa dal forum, per questo spero ci ripensi...


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Comunque volevo rendervi partecipi di un evento che mi ha coinvolto: ho perso la verginità nel forum [emoji33] primo rosso   [emoji312] [emoji322] [emoji323] [emoji323] [emoji322] [emoji312] 
Però non so il perché [emoji22]

EDIT: adesso lo so [emoji4]


----------



## Spot (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Comunque volevo rendervi partecipi di un evento che mi ha coinvolto: ho perso la verginità nel forum [emoji33]


Cavoli... e dovevo essere io... 
Uffa.


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Cavoli... e dovevo essere io...
> Uffa.


Peggio mogliettina: è stata la tua amata Nicka [emoji33] 
Pensa, tu vuoi lei e lei fa perdere la verginità A ME, tuo marito [emoji57]


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Se ti può consolare è stata delicata e dolcissima [emoji4]


----------



## Nicka (6 Dicembre 2015)

Chiamatemi nave scuola dei rossi...


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2015)

*Ma*



Nicka ha detto:


> Chiamatemi nave scuola dei rossi...


Ma buona sera....


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chiamatemi nave scuola dei rossi...


Non sarò più lo stesso, sallo [emoji57]


----------



## Nicka (6 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma buona sera....


Buonasera!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma buona sera....


Tu al "nave scuola " ti sei fiondato eh


----------



## Nicka (6 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu al "nave scuola " ti sei fiondato eh


Chiamalo scemo!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Io penso che sono impulsiva e anche rancorosa, ma al confronto di altri utenti sono smemorata e riflessiva.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non sarò più lo stesso, sallo [emoji57]


Comunque ridendo e scherzando stai facendo un mini polemica per un rosso.

Mi confermi che sarebbe meglio che fossero anonimi e con la proibizione di commenti in chiaro.


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque ridendo e scherzando stai facendo un mini polemica per un rosso.
> 
> Mi confermi che sarebbe meglio che fossero anonimi e con la proibizione di commenti in chiaro.


Polemica? Bru sono ONORATO del rosso dato da Nicka [emoji4] ci sto scherzando su, visto che è un rosso  preso da un'utente che mi è simpatica e mi ha spiegato il perché l'ho preso... 
Ti confermo che mi piace sapere chi me lo da, visto che questo è un rosso da cazzeggio, anonimo non avrei potuto riderci su [emoji6]


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

...mentre il secondo rosso qualche irritazione al didietro me l'ha portato, visto la utentessa che me lo ha dato e il messaggio a cui si riferisce [emoji29] evidentemente provare a discutere con chi ha chiusura mentale sulle proprie convinzioni porta anche a questo [emoji57] e ancor di più mi conferma che è giusto sapere chi lo dà e a quale post si riferisce...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...mentre il secondo rosso qualche irritazione al didietro me l'ha portato, visto la utentessa che me lo ha dato e il messaggio a cui si riferisce [emoji29] evidentemente provare a discutere con chi ha chiusura mentale sulle proprie convinzioni porta anche a questo [emoji57] e ancor di più mi conferma che è giusto sapere chi lo dà e a quale post si riferisce...


A quale post assolutamente. Da chi, fidati, è meglio di no.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...mentre il secondo rosso qualche irritazione al didietro me l'ha portato, visto la utentessa che me lo ha dato e il messaggio a cui si riferisce [emoji29] evidentemente provare a discutere con chi ha chiusura mentale sulle proprie convinzioni porta anche a questo [emoji57] e ancor di più mi conferma che è giusto sapere chi lo dà e a quale post si riferisce...


non contare i rossi...conta i verdi.


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> non contare i rossi...conta i verdi.


Ma non ti preoccupare, mica me la prendo [emoji6] solo che vedendo quel rosso in quel messaggio mi faccio un'idea più precisa dell'utentessa che me lo ha dato [emoji57]


----------



## Spot (6 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ma non ti preoccupare, mica me la prendo [emoji6] solo che vedendo quel rosso in quel messaggio mi faccio un'idea più precisa dell'utentessa che me lo ha dato [emoji57]


Però vedi, è sbagliato.
Se il rosso serve alla moderazione questo meccanismo è sbagliato. Perché fa diventare un sistema che dovrebbe essere funzionale all'ordine del forum  veicolo di messaggi secondari che non c'entrano nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Però vedi, è sbagliato.
> Se il rosso serve alla moderazione questo meccanismo è sbagliato. Perché fa diventare un sistema che dovrebbe essere funzionale all'ordine del forum  veicolo di messaggi secondari che non c'entrano nulla.


È quello che sostengo. Se è anonimo ti domandi in che modo sei stato sgradevole. Se è nominale diventa sgradito chi lo ha dato.


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È quello che sostengo. Se è anonimo ti domandi in che modo sei stato sgradevole. *Se è nominale diventa sgradito chi lo ha dato*.


ma no, e perché?
semplicemente a qualcuno posso avere interesse a chiedere
pure le motivazioni, ad altri no.
(vabe' che mi domando se sono sgradita sempre di default...)


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Però vedi, è sbagliato.
> Se il rosso serve alla moderazione questo meccanismo è sbagliato. Perché fa diventare un sistema che dovrebbe essere funzionale all'ordine del forum  veicolo di messaggi secondari che non c'entrano nulla.


veicolo di messaggi secondari mi pare che si sia visto anche da anonimo,
se ho capito bene,
che clusterizzava  :sonar::rotfl: gli utonti e si scatenavano illazioni su fantomatici messaggi/ban trasversali,
invece così uno può chiedere: caro utente x, come mai non hai gradito il mio post y? e morta lì
oppure pensare: cazzo, figo, ho ricevuto un rosso da utente k, e morta lì.


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2015)

Io, onestamente, lascerei il sistema esattamente cosi com'è... 
All'epoca venne chiesto che i verdi/rossi fossero nominativi proprio per evitare che venissero dati in base a simpatie/antipatie. 

Il sistema funzionerebbe se magari si smettere di prendere le cose sempre sul personale e si cercasse di comprendere perchè abbiamo ricevuto un rosso e se in qualche modo abbiamo urtato la sensibilità di qualcuno. 

Io se occorre lo utilizzo, ma non ho mai dato rossi per antipatie o perchè non condividevo una linea di pensiero. Ma sempre e solo per messaggi che ho trovato offensivi (sempre in base alla mia sensibilità).

Ammetto che lo utilizzo soprattutto per i verdi per evitare di "quotare" continuamente.

Sarebbe utile, secondo me, che si potesse ampliare la possibilità di dare rossi/verdi senza dover "sparare cartucce" a caso per far si che il sistema consenta di darne nuovamente.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma no, e perché?
> semplicemente a qualcuno posso avere interesse a chiedere
> pure le motivazioni, ad altri no.
> (vabe' che mi domando se sono sgradita sempre di default...)



Tu. Io dico cosa in generale sarebbe meglio evitare.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io, onestamente, lascerei il sistema esattamente cosi com'è...
> All'epoca venne chiesto che i verdi/rossi fossero nominativi proprio per evitare che venissero dati in base a simpatie/antipatie.
> 
> Il sistema funzionerebbe se magari si smettere di prendere le cose sempre sul personale e si cercasse di comprendere perchè abbiamo ricevuto un rosso e se in qualche modo abbiamo urtato la sensibilità di qualcuno.
> ...


Ma dai è umano. Tu mi sei simpatica, come molti altri, ma se mi dai tre rossi a fila magari meno. Oppure ci si può frenare dal darlo a chi è amico o a chi è polemico.


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dai è umano. Tu mi sei simpatica, come molti altri, ma se mi dai tre rossi a fila magari meno. Oppure ci si può frenare dal darlo a chi è amico o a chi è polemico.



Magari dipende dal motivo per cui ti dò il rosso; cioè se tu mi dai un rosso magari poi ti chiedo perchè... e non è detto che le tue motivazioni non mi facciano riflettere. E forse, a volte, è proprio il rosso dato da una persona che stimi che ti fa riflettere. 
Poi, può darsi anche che iniziassi a prendere tanti rossi dalla stessa persona qualche domanda me la farei.

Ti dico però che quando i rossi sono diventati nominativi e ho visto i nick di chi me li aveva dati la cosa non mi ha stupita perchè erano i soliti due/tre utenti dai quali ero certa fossero.


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io, *onestamente, lascerei il sistema esattamente cosi com'è...*
> All'epoca venne chiesto che i verdi/rossi fossero nominativi proprio per evitare che venissero dati in base a simpatie/antipatie.
> 
> Il sistema funzionerebbe se magari si smettere di prendere le cose sempre sul personale e *si cercasse di comprendere perchè abbiamo ricevuto un rosso e se in qualche modo abbiamo urtato la sensibilità di qualcuno.*
> ...


qui si riassume molto bene il mio pensiero.
aggiungerei pochissime regole di base, ben chiare, e rigore assoluto degli admin nel farle rispettarle.


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> qui si riassume molto bene il mio pensiero.
> aggiungerei pochissime regole di base, ben chiare, e rigore assoluto degli admin nel farle rispettarle.



quali regole? ad esempio?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io, onestamente, lascerei il sistema esattamente cosi com'è...
> All'epoca venne chiesto che i verdi/rossi fossero nominativi proprio per evitare che venissero dati in base a simpatie/antipatie.
> 
> Il sistema funzionerebbe se magari si smettere di prendere le cose sempre sul personale e si cercasse di comprendere perchè abbiamo ricevuto un rosso e se in qualche modo abbiamo urtato la sensibilità di qualcuno.
> ...


Ciao


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao


ciao bellezza


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> quali regole? ad esempio?


a me ad esempio piace poco quando
si degenera in litigi personalistici, con accuse e
giudizi sulla vita privata degli utenti.


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> a me ad esempio piace poco quando
> si degenera in litigi personalistici, con accuse e
> giudizi sulla vita privata degli utenti.



questo però mi sembra compito diretto dell'amministrazione. quindi l'automoderazione c'entra poco


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> questo però mi sembra compito diretto dell'amministrazione. quindi l'automoderazione c'entra poco


ciao
credo che questo sia un compito
che spetta ai diretti interessati 
tenere vicende personali 
lontane dal forum


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> questo però mi sembra compito diretto dell'amministrazione. quindi l'automoderazione c'entra poco


Dato che potrebbe essere una valutazione diffusa, una pioggia di rossi anonima sarebbe più significativa di un'ammonizione dell'Admin che potrebbe essere contestato.
Poi se ci fosse una coalizione di persone sempre contro lo stesso utente per principio, nulla vieta all'Admin di ammonire il branco. Si potrebbe introdurlo in regolamento. Anche se non credo ce ne sarebbe necessità.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> credo che questo sia un compito
> che spetta ai diretti interessati
> tenere vicende personali
> lontane dal forum


Sarebbe auspicabile, certo.


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao
> credo che questo sia un compito
> che spetta ai diretti interessati
> tenere vicende personali
> lontane dal forum


anche e soprattutto. però come abbiamo visto in altre situazioni alcuni ex utenti hanno utilizzato cose personali (che magari sono state dette in totale buonafede dai diretti interessati) per ferire qualcuno.

Modero un altro forum, e la violazione della privacy è da ban diretto.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Certo che la riforma costituzionale è una passeggiata!


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che la riforma costituzionale è una passeggiata!



:risata:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che la riforma costituzionale è una passeggiata!


eh si


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> anche e soprattutto. però come abbiamo visto in altre situazioni alcuni ex utenti hanno utilizzato cose personali (che magari sono state dette in totale buonafede dai diretti interessati) per ferire qualcuno.
> 
> Modero un altro forum, e la violazione della privacy è da ban diretto.


spero sia un forum più tranquillo
io sono scappata da uno in cui
si parlava di cani....
moderare non è facile


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> spero sia un forum più tranquillo
> io sono scappata da uno in cui
> si parlava di cani....
> moderare non è facile


Infatti non è facile ne' moderare ne'  amministrare, necessarie regole basi semplici e chiare e assolutamente non travalicabili, se no si genera il caos assoluto.


----------



## Simy (6 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> spero sia un forum più tranquillo
> io sono scappata da uno in cui
> si parlava di cani....
> moderare non è facile


veramente è molto peggio di questo. l'unica differenza è che siccome non esiste l'automoderazione certe discussioni vengono stroncate sul nascere.


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente è molto peggio di questo. l'unica differenza è che siccome non esiste l'automoderazione certe discussioni vengono stroncate sul nascere.


allora sei una ragazza coraggiosa!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente è molto peggio di questo. l'unica differenza è che siccome non esiste l'automoderazione certe discussioni vengono stroncate sul nascere.


CVD


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Proviamo la mia proposta per due mesi e vediamo come va.


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> questo però mi sembra compito diretto dell'amministrazione. quindi l'automoderazione c'entra poco


si, infatti intendevo regole ulteriori, rispetto all'automoderazione.
per quanto all'automoderazione escludere ricariche sui cadaveri, ad esempio.
poi io ancora non ho capito il peso dei vari parametri.
e neppure se solo perplesso possa bannare.


----------



## Nicka (6 Dicembre 2015)

A me sto forum pare fin troppo moderato.


----------



## disincantata (6 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> spero sia un forum più tranquillo
> io sono scappata da uno in cui
> si parlava di cani....
> moderare non è facile



Litigavano pure sui cani?????


----------



## Nicka (6 Dicembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Litigavano pure sui cani?????


Quando un forum ha un solo argomento specifico vengono fuori delle litigate senza precedenti.
Si può litigare di brutto anche riguardo all'uncinetto...


----------



## Horny (6 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sarebbe auspicabile, certo.


sarebbe ovvio.


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2015)

*MA*

Ma è così difficile isolare i coglioni?é cosi difficile andare oltre le proprie simpatie ed antipatie?


----------



## Flavia (6 Dicembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Litigavano pure sui cani?????


si parlava di alimentazione
ho detto che il mio cane il secco
non lo mangia piuttosto muore di fame
idem per le scatolette, mangia solo
quello che cucino io (ovviamente sotto
consigli del veterinario)
quante me ne hanno dette,
non mi sono più nemmeno logata


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me sto forum pare fin troppo moderato.


Sugli insulti personali gratuiti proprio per nulla, secondo me. Che in definitiva se si va a guardare bene sono quelli che poi alimentano flame infiniti dove ricacciano sempre le solite questioni. Se blocchi quelli e  interagisci non offendendo gratuitamente vedi che diventa tutto più vivibile.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quando un forum ha un solo argomento specifico vengono fuori delle litigate senza precedenti.
> Si può litigare di brutto anche riguardo all'uncinetto...


Mia figlia è stata moderatrice in un forum di bricolage.
Duelli all'ultimo sangue per la proprietà virtuale delle creazioni.


----------



## Nicka (6 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è così difficile isolare i coglioni?é cosi difficile andare oltre le proprie simpatie ed antipatie?


Non isolare, ignorare è meglio. Sono cose simili, ma non uguali.
Quando però ho detto qualcosa tipo "ma non sarebbe meglio ignorare invece di arrivare a sto punto?" indovina un po'??
Sono stata offesa per giorni...


----------



## oscuro (6 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sugli insulti personali gratuiti proprio per nulla, secondo me. Che in definitiva se si va a guardare bene sono quelli che poi alimentano flame infiniti dove ricacciano sempre le solite questioni. Se blocchi quelli e  interagisci non offendendo gratuitamente vedi che diventa tutto più vivibile.


Magari.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> si parlava di alimentazione
> ho detto che il mio cane il secco
> non lo mangia piuttosto muore di fame
> idem per le scatolette, mangia solo
> ...


Maremma !!!! :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (6 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia figlia è stata moderatrice in un forum di bricolage.
> Duelli all'ultimo sangue per la proprietà virtuale delle creazioni.


Non ho mai frequentato un forum di uncinetto ovviamente, ma anche io ho una storia forumistica lunga e disseminata di amministrazioni e moderazioni e, quindi, di grandissime rotture di balle.
So che funziona così e ho notato che più un forum è specifico più si rischia il flame continuo. Ma questo ha anche una sua logica.


----------



## Nicka (6 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sugli insulti personali gratuiti proprio per nulla, secondo me. Che in definitiva se si va a guardare bene sono quelli che poi alimentano flame infiniti dove ricacciano sempre le solite questioni. Se blocchi quelli e  interagisci non offendendo gratuitamente vedi che diventa tutto più vivibile.


L'offesa per me non è mica solo "scema come la merda", io reputo molto più offensive altre cose che non sono moderabili in alcun modo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma è così difficile isolare i coglioni?é cosi difficile andare oltre le proprie simpatie ed antipatie?



da domani ti isolo 
poi non lamentarti se i tuoi coglioni si sentono isolati, sperduti, esautorati:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'offesa per me non è mica solo "scema come la merda", io reputo molto più offensive altre cose che non sono moderabili in alcun modo.


Ma io nemmeno rispondo ad un scema come la merda! Anche perché mai viste merde sceme. Parlo di offese che vanno più sul personale e talvolta sul privato e questo non va bene.


----------



## Ryoga74 (6 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Però vedi, è sbagliato.
> Se il rosso serve alla moderazione questo meccanismo è sbagliato. Perché fa diventare un sistema che dovrebbe essere funzionale all'ordine del forum  veicolo di messaggi secondari che non c'entrano nulla.


Sarebbe peggio se fosse anonimo, perché chi lo riceve non saprebbe il motivo, e se ti sta sulle palle a ogni piè pari potresti assegnargli rossi per qualsiasi post...
Sapendo chi è, chiedi la motivazione in mp se hai il dubbio che sia stato dato per antipatia anziché per (de)merito.
Oggi ho preso due rossi, e ho chiesto il motivo solo a Nicka. E a risposta data, mi ci sono fatto una risata con lei [emoji4] così dovrebbe essere in un forum, trattare le cose con la giusta leggerezza...


----------



## Spot (7 Dicembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> si parlava di alimentazione
> ho detto che il mio cane il secco
> non lo mangia piuttosto muore di fame
> idem per le scatolette, mangia solo
> ...


Ohmmioddiosantissimo.


----------



## Spot (7 Dicembre 2015)

Comunque insomma, tirando le somme, qui si vogliono solo più rossi a disposizione.

E comunque concordo con fiammetta sulle merde sceme: ogni cacca ha un suo perché.


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Dicembre 2015)

Io no.


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Comunque insomma, tirando le somme, qui si vogliono solo più rossi a disposizione.
> 
> E comunque concordo con fiammetta sulle merde sceme: ogni cacca ha un suo perché.


In realtà vorrei poter dare più verdi alla stessa persona e togliere la cosa del mausoleo, che è un palliativo per fare ciò...
Detto questo, ancora alzata?


----------



## Spot (7 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> In realtà vorrei poter dare più verdi alla stessa persona e togliere la cosa del mausoleo, che è un palliativo per fare ciò...
> Detto questo, ancora alzata?


Ho tendenze vampiresche.
Inoltre mi dispiacerebbe spostarmi dalla posizione in cui mi trovo: a quanto pare la gatta mi trova comoda al momento.


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ho tendenze vampiresche.
> Inoltre mi dispiacerebbe spostarmi dalla posizione in cui mi trovo: a quanto pare la gatta mi trova comoda al momento.


Io faccio da comodino al mio russante Wall-E mentre mi vedo la versione italiana di Daredevil su Netflix (da dieci minuti è partito il mio periodo di prova). Non c'entra con la discussione in atto ma volevo farti salire la bile e darti una valida motivazione per un rosso [emoji8]


----------



## Spot (7 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Io faccio da comodino al mio russante Wall-E mentre mi vedo la versione italiana di Daredevil su Netflix (da dieci minuti è partito il mio periodo di prova). Non c'entra con la discussione in atto ma volevo farti salire la bile e darti una valida motivazione per un rosso [emoji8]


Ti odio profondamente, ma dal cellulare a quanto pare non si può.
(Mah, capirai: male che vada domani mattina perplesso ci deraglia altrove)

Salutami Wall-E


----------



## banshee (7 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Comunque insomma, tirando le somme, qui si vogliono solo più rossi a disposizione.
> 
> E comunque concordo con fiammetta sulle merde sceme: ogni cacca ha un suo perché.


io vorrei anche più verdi e poter approvare l'utente che desidero quando desidero, senza il discorso "devi dare un po' di reputazione in giro..."

buondì vampirella :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (7 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma io nemmeno rispondo ad un scema come la merda! Anche perché mai viste merde sceme. Parlo di offese che vanno più sul personale e talvolta sul privato e questo non va bene.


Certo che non va bene.
Mica dico che va bene, dico che qui vige una certa moderazione, che non è rivolta a sanzionare gli insulti, ma forse a stabilire equilibri che siano funzionali a chi modera. Anche se ho sempre notato interventi ad hoc immediati volti a zittire alcune persone su faccende che riguardavano alcuni utenti ed altri lasciati in balia di insulti andati avanti giorni e giorni.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Certo che non va bene.
> Mica dico che va bene, dico che qui vige una certa moderazione, che non è rivolta a sanzionare gli insulti, ma forse a stabilire equilibri che siano funzionali a chi modera. Anche se ho sempre notato interventi ad hoc immediati volti a zittire alcune persone su faccende che riguardavano alcuni utenti ed haltri lasciati in balia di insulti andati avanti giorni e giorni.


Nel merito ti deve rispondere  l'amministrazione, io ti posso dire che al suo posto non avrei sanzionato ne dalida ne ultimo... A dalida avrei dato l'incarico di risolvere il problema della automoderaziine e non credo le avrei fatto un favore però se critichi devi anche essere pronta con delle soluzioni... Ultimo era se non erro in lite con president e se avessi ritenuto che stavano esagerando li avrei richiamati dopodiché al primo richiamo se continui a fare quello che ti pare... Sanzioni. Ti dirò di più qui avrei sanzionato con ban sospensivi atteggiamenti prevaricatori o denigratori o allusivi che non devono essere gustificati in nessun caso. Per questo ieri dicevo poche regole certe e uguali per tutti.... Poi lo so sono talebana che ci vuoi fa


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel merito ti deve rispondere  l'amministrazione, io ti posso dire che al suo posto non avrei sanzionato ne dalida ne ultimo... A dalida avrei dato l'incarico di risolvere il problema della automoderaziine e non credo le avrei fatto un favore però se critichi devi anche essere pronta con delle soluzioni... Ultimo era se non erro in lite con president e se avessi ritenuto che stavano esagerando li avrei richiamati dopodiché al primo richiamo se continui a fare quello che ti pare... Sanzioni. Ti dirò di più qui avrei sanzionato con ban sospensivi atteggiamenti prevaricatori o denigratori o allusivi che non devono essere gustificati in nessun caso. Per questo ieri dicevo poche regole certe e uguali per tutti.... Poi lo so sono talebana che ci vuoi fa


Mi sa che però vi sfuggono i motivi delle sospensioni di Dalida e Ultimo.
Al netto delle mie opinioni (non avrei sanzionato ne Ultimo, ne Dalida ne JB), a termine di regolamento tutte e tre sono inappuntabili. Io per dire trovo un po' più forzato il ban di Zod, che per quanto il personaggio possa essere di dubbio gusto, nella tempistica e come motivazione trovo un po' forzata.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel merito ti deve rispondere  l'amministrazione, io ti posso dire che al suo posto non avrei sanzionato ne dalida ne ultimo... A dalida avrei dato l'incarico di risolvere il problema della automoderaziine e non credo le avrei fatto un favore però se critichi devi anche essere pronta con delle soluzioni... Ultimo era se non erro in lite con president e se avessi ritenuto che stavano esagerando li avrei richiamati dopodiché al primo richiamo se continui a fare quello che ti pare... Sanzioni. Ti dirò di più qui avrei sanzionato con ban sospensivi atteggiamenti prevaricatori o denigratori o allusivi che non devono essere gustificati in nessun caso. Per questo ieri dicevo poche regole certe e uguali per tutti.... Poi lo so sono talebana che ci vuoi fa


Volendo applicare qui un sistema siffatto ti rendi conto però che da domani bisognerebbe darlo in mano a uno sconosciuto affinché funzionasse.
Intendo un moderatore che non partecipasse per nulla alla vita del forum e non conoscesse  nessuno.


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Volendo applicare qui un sistema siffatto ti rendi conto però che da domani bisognerebbe darlo in mano a uno sconosciuto affinché funzionasse.
> Intendo un moderatore che non partecipasse per nulla alla vita del forum e non conoscesse  nessuno.


Non sono d'accordo. Un admin meno partecipativo o del tutto fuori dalle discussioni del forum non è detto che sia più imparziale ed equo. Perché pur non partecipando attivamente può crearsi delle simpatie e antipatie a seconda di quello che legge... La partecipazione in sé non la trovo una discriminante a prescindere...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Volendo applicare qui un sistema siffatto ti rendi conto però che da domani bisognerebbe darlo in mano a uno sconosciuto affinché funzionasse.
> Intendo un moderatore che non partecipasse per nulla alla vita del forum e non conoscesse  nessuno.


In teoria potrebbe essere la migliore soluzione perché non avendo un admin definito e rintracciabile determinate polemiche sarebbero castrate sul nascere, in pratica e per mia esperienza non mi sono mai imbattuta in fora ove l amministrazione non parteciparsse, più o meno attivamente, alle discussioni. Generalmente è il founder incerto e sconosciuto


----------



## Horny (8 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Nel merito ti deve rispondere  l'amministrazione, io ti posso dire che al suo posto non avrei sanzionato ne dalida ne ultimo... *A dalida avrei dato l'incarico di risolvere il problema della automoderaziine e non credo le avrei fatto un favore però se critichi devi anche essere pronta con delle soluzioni*... Ultimo era se non erro in lite con president e se avessi ritenuto che stavano esagerando li avrei richiamati dopodiché al primo richiamo se continui a fare quello che ti pare... Sanzioni. Ti dirò di più qui avrei sanzionato con *ban sospensivi atteggiamenti prevaricatori o denigratori o allusivi che non devono essere gustificati in nessun caso*. Per questo ieri dicevo *poche regole certe e uguali per tutti*.... Poi lo so sono talebana che ci vuoi fa


solo che poi è soggettiva la valutazione sul denigratorio.


----------



## Horny (8 Dicembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Volendo applicare qui un sistema siffatto ti rendi conto però che da domani bisognerebbe darlo in mano a uno sconosciuto affinché funzionasse.
> Intendo un moderatore che non partecipasse per nulla alla vita del forum e non conoscesse  nessuno.


certo :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Dicembre 2015)

Io faccio una dichiarazione in totale tranquillità. Quando sono arrivata qui c'era di tutto. Ma sono rimasta proprio per questo. Perché ero libera di scegliere. Nel corso del tempo ho letto cose che non mi sono piaciute affatto, tipo trattati su come può essere fatto un pene o come avere un rapporto anale in dieci semplici lezioni. Cose che non mi piacevano perché non incontravano il mio gusto il mio interesse e mi sembravano più che altro un esercizio di autoaffermazione. Ma non ho dato rossi non ho contestato anzi magari ho giocato con l'ironia per fare presente il mio punto di vista. Perché il mio non è il solo punto di vista e non è il migliore. Io non ho verità in tasca e non voglio insegnare alla gente a stare al mondo. E non sono nemmeno qui perché lo si insegni a me. Tuttavia sono sempre aperta ad imparare dagli altri se sono libera di farlo. Quello che voglio dire è che tra moderazione e appiattimento il passo é breve e io leggo ultimamente tanto su come impedire di dire ma poco su come favorire l'espressione. La prima cosa che mi viene in mente é che ci si esprime volentieri dove non ci viene impedito di farlo o dove non ci si deve attenere al permesso di farlo. Per questo motivo questo era un forum diverso da tutti gli altri. Il mondo adora gli originali.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io faccio una dichiarazione in totale tranquillità. Quando sono arrivata qui c'era di tutto. Ma sono rimasta proprio per questo. Perché ero libera di scegliere. Nel corso del tempo ho letto cose che non mi sono piaciute affatto, tipo trattati su come può essere fatto un pene o come avere un rapporto anale in dieci semplici lezioni. Cose che non mi piacevano perché non incontravano il mio gusto il mio interesse e mi sembravano più che altro un esercizio di autoaffermazione. Ma non ho dato rossi non ho contestato anzi magari ho giocato con l'ironia per fare presente il mio punto di vista. Perché il mio non è il solo punto di vista e non è il migliore. Io non ho verità in tasca e non voglio insegnare alla gente a stare al mondo. E non sono nemmeno qui perché lo si insegni a me. Tuttavia sono sempre aperta ad imparare dagli altri se sono libera di farlo. Quello che voglio dire è che tra moderazione e appiattimento il passo é breve e io leggo ultimamente tanto su come impedire di dire ma poco su come favorire l'espressione. La prima cosa che mi viene in mente é che ci si esprime volentieri dove non ci viene impedito di farlo o dove non ci si deve attenere al permesso di farlo. Per questo motivo questo era un forum diverso da tutti gli altri. Il mondo adora gli originali.


E però qui ci sta gente che arriva e ha timore di postare perché teme che certe informazioni poi in seguito possano  esserle ritorte contro per farne carne da macello e far ridere gli altri, io se devo sostenere questa deriva non ci sto. Non è per me questa libertà di espressione ma libertà al dileggio e per cultura ed educazione non mi appartiene, sto ovviamente esprimendo la mia opinione che ricalca il mio modo di essere che sarà rigido o antiquato ma essere moderna a tutti i costi non mi interessa


----------



## Buscopann (9 Dicembre 2015)

Vedo che certe discussioni ciclicamente ritornano 

Cmq l'esperienza ci dice che l'automoderazione è un sistema che non funziona nel 99,9999% dei casi. Un po' perché viene usato alla cazzo e un po' perché fino a quando uno non ci insulta direttamente, gli insulti ad altri possono perfino risultare simpatici e goliardici. Ma anche perché noi vediamo le cose in modo diverso. C'è chi bada più alla forma e meno alla sostanza o viceversa. Ciò che può infastidire me, può passare inosservato ad altri.
*Una cosa è certa: la libertà di espressione è un diritto di cui non si può abusare e al quale vanno posto dei limiti*. Se l'automoderazione non funziona, deve per forza di cose intervenire un giudice che si prende delle responsabilità. Potranno anche non piacere a tutti, ma così deve essere.
Direi che ora come ora, con tutte le imperfezioni del caso e le conseguenti critiche, il sistema funziona benissimo. Il sito è più vivibile e le derive che prendevano prima certe discussioni si leggono molto più di rado e vengono confinate in una sezione apposita del Forum. Chi esagera viene messo in castigo (spesso giustamente).
A mio parere il Forum da questo punto di vista è ottimo. Bisognerebbe inventarsi qualcosa per renderlo più frequentato. Io sostengo che c'è poco ricambio. O magari le persone che leggono sono parecchie e poi però non sono motivate a registrarsi e a intervenire.

Buscopann


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E però qui ci sta gente che arriva e ha timore di postare perché teme che certe informazioni poi in seguito possano  esserle ritorte contro per farne carne da macello e far ridere gli altri, io se devo sostenere questa deriva non ci sto. Non è per me questa libertà di espressione ma libertà al dileggio e per cultura ed educazione non mi appartiene, sto ovviamente esprimendo la mia opinione che ricalca il mio modo di essere che sarà rigido o antiquato ma essere moderna a tutti i costi non mi interessa



E fino a qui siamo d'accordo. Ma non si butta via il bambino con l'acqua sporca. E soprattutto non confondiamo quello che viene scritto in chiaro con i riferimenti a fatti che non sono stati riportati in chiaro ma di cui evidentemente alcune persone vengono a conoscenza. Perché di questo non si parla ma almeno a me é apparso evidente che persone con le quali non ho mai scambiato confidenze abbiano fatto riferimenti a cose mie extra forum e non è capitato solo a me. E mentre il rischio che mi venga ritorto contro qualcosa che scrivo in chiaro posso valutarlo nel momento in cui lo scrivo, devo essere tutelata su quello che non ho detto di me. Le cose che non si devono permettere in un forum sono quelle.


----------



## feather (9 Dicembre 2015)

Io ho risposto in precedenza citando anche le sorgenti.
http://www.vbulletin.com/docs/html/main/options_userreputation
Si può cambiare il numero di rossi e verdi che un utente può dare. Basta decidere.
E anche i rossi e verdi possono ritornare anonimi come erano un tempo.
Personalmente i rossi anonimi li trovo ridicoli. Mi sembra un esercizio di pura vigliaccheria.

Cambierei si il numero di rossi e verdi che un utente giornalmente può dare, diciamo 5?

E per la moderazione io la delegherei senza se e senza ma a JB, e non se ne parli più 
O, perché no, un consiglio dei saggi, tre persone che decidano, eterogenee e con quorum obbligatorio, in tre non è difficile fare i conti.
Che ne sò, Brunetta, JB e Ecate. Mi pare abbastanza eterogeneo no? Se almeno due concordano siamo a posto. Tipo Minority Report.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> E fino a qui siamo d'accordo. Ma non si butta via il bambino con l'acqua sporca. E soprattutto non confondiamo quello che viene scritto in chiaro con i riferimenti a fatti che non sono stati riportati in chiaro ma di cui evidentemente alcune persone vengono a conoscenza. Perché di questo non si parla ma almeno a me é apparso evidente che persone con le quali non ho mai scambiato confidenze abbiano fatto riferimenti a cose mie extra forum e non è capitato solo a me. E mentre il rischio che mi venga ritorto contro qualcosa che scrivo in chiaro posso valutarlo nel momento in cui lo scrivo, devo essere tutelata su quello che non ho detto di me. Le cose che non si devono permettere in un forum sono quelle.


Sono d accordo infatti io non conosco i privato dei terzi e l'unica che si è confidata con me fu Lola per quel fatto terribile che le successe e lei poi da sola decise di aprirci un 3D. Peraltro il mio uso di mp è irrisorio e prevale il cazzeggio diretto solo al Nick con il quale interagisco.. Quindi... Non posso che ribadire che hai ragione


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



feather ha detto:


> Io ho risposto in precedenza citando anche le sorgenti.
> http://www.vbulletin.com/docs/html/main/options_userreputation
> Si può cambiare il numero di rossi e verdi che un utente può dare. Basta decidere.
> E anche i rossi e verdi possono ritornare anonimi come erano un tempo.
> ...


Dimmi che è uno scherzo....la moderazione a jb?:rotfl:


----------



## feather (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dimmi che è uno scherzo....la moderazione a jb?:rotfl:


È quello più a destra nella vasca


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2015)

Più  si mette mano all'eco sistema maggiori sono i danni


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2015)

Ho detto


----------



## Nicka (9 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ho detto


E c'hai ragione.


----------



## Ecate (9 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Più  si mette mano all'eco sistema maggiori sono i danni


Sono d'accordo. Io interverrei solo in casi estremi. Tipo conte, Zod o il delirio di Eretteo... O cose che ledono la privacy anche virtuale, come la pubblicazione di MP.


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Io interverrei solo in casi estremi. Tipo conte, Zod o il delirio di Eretteo... O cose che ledono la privacy anche virtuale, come la pubblicazione di MP.


Infatti.cose gravi non interpretabili ma oggettive


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Ecate*



Ecate ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Io interverrei solo in casi estremi. Tipo conte, Zod o il delirio di Eretteo... O cose che ledono la privacy anche virtuale, come la pubblicazione di MP.


Sono interpretabili anche i casi etremi.


----------



## ivanl (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono interpretabili anche i casi etremi.


E' esattamente il motivo per cui ci vuole una persona (admin/mod) che, fottendosene del giudizio degli utenti (tanto o fai o non fai, qualcuno si lamenta comunque), agisca secondo quanto previsto dal regolamento.
Se gli OT non sono permessi, si sanzionano; se i flame non sono permessi, idem...
L'automoderazione e' una utopia che funziona in comunita' ristrette e con utenti che si conoscono
Pur con le osservazioni che gli ho fatto in alcuna circostanze, per me l'operato di perplesso e' fin troppo soft...


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> E' esattamente il motivo per cui ci vuole una persona (admin/mod) che, fottendosene del giudizio degli utenti (tanto o fai o non fai, qualcuno si lamenta comunque), agisca secondo quanto previsto dal regolamento.
> Se gli OT non sono permessi, si sanzionano; se i flame non sono permessi, idem...
> L'automoderazione e' una utopia che funziona in comunita' ristrette e con utenti che si conoscono
> Pur con le osservazioni che gli ho fatto in alcuna circostanze, per me l'operato di perplesso e' fin troppo soft...


al fine di ottenere cosa?


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Ivanl*



ivanl ha detto:


> E' esattamente il motivo per cui ci vuole una persona (admin/mod) che, fottendosene del giudizio degli utenti (tanto o fai o non fai, qualcuno si lamenta comunque), agisca secondo quanto previsto dal regolamento.
> Se gli OT non sono permessi, si sanzionano; se i flame non sono permessi, idem...
> L'automoderazione e' una utopia che funziona in comunita' ristrette e con utenti che si conoscono
> Pur con le osservazioni che gli ho fatto in alcuna circostanze, per me l'operato di perplesso e' fin troppo soft...


Vanno scritte le cose che si possono fare e che non si possono fare.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Io interverrei solo in casi estremi. Tipo conte, Zod o il delirio di Eretteo... O cose che ledono la privacy anche virtuale, come la pubblicazione di MP.





ivanl ha detto:


> E' esattamente il motivo per cui ci vuole una persona (admin/mod) che, fottendosene del giudizio degli utenti (tanto o fai o non fai, qualcuno si lamenta comunque), agisca secondo quanto previsto dal regolamento.
> Se gli OT non sono permessi, si sanzionano; se i flame non sono permessi, idem...
> L'automoderazione e' una utopia che funziona in comunita' ristrette e con utenti che si conoscono
> Pur con le osservazioni che gli ho fatto in alcuna circostanze, per me l'operato di perplesso e' fin troppo soft...


Scusa se uso il tuo post per quotarti e riagganciarmi, ieri se non erro Chiara mi ha scritto che forse servirebbe un moderatore esterno non influenzabile da simpatie o amicizie. Posto che sulla carta non è facile adottare un simile sistema però attenzione che un moderatore così TAGLIA, ESPELLE, e il massimo delle spiegazione che da' sono un riferimento al regolamento, poi ciccia. Quindi occhio che non vorrei che per mettere una pezza poi si apre uno squarcio  Perplesso al limite lo potete pure cazziare e insultare ( come spesso avviene ) e lui si dimena pure per dare spiegazioni, con tutti i suoi limiti ed errori,  che indiscutibilmente compie, lo piccherei talvolta. Però gli do atto che pur sbagliando mette nero su bianco e si espone sempre.  Il moderatore anonimo se ne frega come dice il proverbio poi " a chi tocca nun se ingrugna", meditate.
ops scusa Ecate mi è sfuggito un quote


----------



## ivanl (9 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> al fine di ottenere cosa?


per mantenere vivibile il forum secondo le regole che sono (verranno) stabilite dal regolamento ed evitare che si passino settimane a discutere come sta succedendo ora



oscuro ha detto:


> Vanno scritte le cose che si possono fare e che non si possono fare.


Ovvio, ci vuole un regolamento preciso che dica quali sono i casi sanzionabili e come



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Scusa se uso il tuo post per quotarti e riagganciarmi, ieri se non erro Chiara mi ha scritto che forse servirebbe un moderatore esterno non influenzabile da simpatie o amicizie. Posto che sulla carta non è facile adottare un simile sistema però attenzione che un moderatore così TAGLIA, ESPELLE, e il massimo delle spiegazione che da' sono un riferimento al regolamento, poi ciccia. Quindi occhio che non vorrei che per mettere una pezza poi si apre uno squarcio  Perplesso al limite lo potete pure cazziare e insultare ( come spesso avviene ) e lui si dimena pure per dare spiegazioni, con tutti i suoi limiti ed errori,  che indiscutibilmente compie, lo piccherei talvolta. Però gli do atto che pur sbagliando mette nero su bianco e si espone sempre.  Il moderatore anonimo se ne frega come dice il proverbio poi " a chi tocca nun se ingrugna", meditate.
> ops scusa Ecate mi è sfuggito un quote


non e' necessario che sia esterno (anzi, secondo me e' un'idea sbagliata), puo' essere benissimo uno (o piu') utente/i del forum che, ovviamente, devono agire con la massima imparzialita'.


----------



## Nicka (9 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> non e' necessario che sia esterno (anzi, secondo me e' un'idea sbagliata), *puo' essere benissimo uno (o piu') utente/i del forum che, ovviamente, devono agire con la massima imparzialita'.*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Scusa...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> per mantenere vivibile il forum secondo le regole che sono (verranno) stabilite dal regolamento ed evitare che si passino settimane a discutere come sta succedendo ora
> 
> 
> Ovvio, ci vuole un regolamento preciso che dica quali sono i casi sanzionabili e come
> ...


Eh ma se partecipa al forum siamo punto e a capo  io comunque voto oscuro e Ipazia nel caso  Mi sembrano abbastanza lontani ma capaci di collaborare  Comunque devi fare numero dispari che se con perplesso,ce ne fosse solo uno, poi si patta


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Scusa...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Si,la vedo come te.Se fossi io al posto di perplesso,non riuscirei ad essere imaparziale,son sincero.:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ma se partecipa al forum siamo punto e a capo  io comunque voto oscuro e Ipazia nel caso  Mi sembrano abbastanza lontani ma capaci di collaborare  Comunque devi fare numero dispari che se con perplesso,ce ne fosse solo uno, poi si patta


Il mio nome non è spendibile...ne ho fatte troppe.


----------



## ivanl (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Scusa...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e' quello che succede di norma in tutti i forum. Se, poi, qui non ci sono utenti equilibrati ed imparziali (che, ovviamente devono condividere lo spirito della gestione del forum secondo il regolamento vigente), allora l'incarico se lo prende l'amministratore. E chi non e' d'accordo e' sempre libero di andare altrove.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,la vedo come te.Se fossi io al posto di perplesso,non riuscirei ad essere imaparziale,son sincero.:rotfl:


Ma come!!!!! ti ho nominato con Ipazia  me dai ste delusioni  vita mia :carneval:


----------



## ivanl (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,la vedo come te.Se fossi io al posto di perplesso,non riuscirei ad essere imaparziale,son sincero.:rotfl:


non tutti sono adatti a fare i moderatori, infatti


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> e' quello che succede di norma in tutti i forum. Se, poi, qui non ci sono utenti equilibrati ed imparziali (che, ovviamente devono condividere lo spirito della gestione del forum secondo il regolamento vigente), allora l'incarico se lo prende l'amministratore. E chi non e' d'accordo e' sempre libero di andare altrove.


Ora tornando seri, secondo me tu sei imparziale.  ovviamente quoto tutto ciò che hai scritto:up:


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> *per mantenere vivibile il forum secondo le regole che sono (verranno) stabilite dal regolamento ed evitare che si passino settimane a discutere come sta succedendo ora
> 
> *
> Ovvio, ci vuole un regolamento preciso che dica quali sono i casi sanzionabili e come
> ...


per me si butta giù tragica perchè il forum è vivibilissimo.ci sono decine di discussioni propositive se si vuole e nessuno obbliga a seguire polemiche che si ritengono sterili.
i puristi delle moderazioni non li ho mai capiti, vedetevela voi


----------



## ivanl (9 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh ma se partecipa al forum siamo punto e a capo  io comunque voto oscuro e Ipazia nel caso  Mi sembrano abbastanza lontani ma capaci di collaborare  Comunque devi fare numero dispari che se con perplesso,ce ne fosse solo uno, poi si patta


Vuoi dire che in questo forum non ci sono tre utenti in grado di far rispettare imparzialmente un regolamento ben definito? Siamo messi bene, allora e non c'e' soluzione che tenga.
Ma manco all'asilo, su...


----------



## ivanl (9 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> per me si butta giù tragica perchè il forum è vivibilissimo.ci sono decine di discussioni propositive se si vuole e nessuno obbliga a seguire polemiche che si ritengono sterili.
> i puristi delle moderazioni non li ho mai capiti, vedetevela voi


Minerva, ti assicuro che ci sono giorni in cui le uniche discussioni in cui si scrive sono quelle di 'tizio contro caio' o 'tutti contro l'admin', su...


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che in questo forum non ci sono tre utenti in grado di far rispettare imparzialmente un regolamento ben definito? Siamo messi bene, allora e non c'e' soluzione che tenga.
> Ma manco all'asilo, su...


Si ho indicato te, per esempio, però ovvio che sarebbe l'admin che dovrebbe tastarti ( non è una proposta oscena ) mica io. Altro nome per me è Ipazia, per dire. perplesso ha la responsabilità ora, le scelte devono essere avallate e condivise da lui,  mica da pinco o da pallino.


----------



## ivanl (9 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ora tornando seri, secondo me tu sei imparziale.  ovviamente quoto tutto ciò che hai scritto:up:


a meno di un drastico cambio di gestione, io non sarei adatto, sono troppo rigido e poco tollerante. Al posto di perplesso avrei bannato definitivamente una decina di persone, altro che discussioni su pvt, su amici di amici...alla prima rottura di palle, avvertimento e poi, se inascoltato, tanti saluti
per precisare un po': l'OT, il cazzeggio va benissimo, se nn manda in vacca interi 3d magari di qualcuno che sta sanguinando, li' basta un intervento soft, almeno all'inizio.
Sui flame e sugli scazzi che ultimamente ho letto, tutti a casa senza nemmeno passare dal via


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> a meno di un drastico cambio di gestione, io non sarei adatto, sono troppo rigido e poco tollerante. Al posto di perplesso avrei bannato definitivamente una decina di persone, altro che discussioni su pvt, su amici di amici...alla prima rottura di palle, avvertimento e poi, se inascoltato, tanti saluti


Essere rigidi non vuol dire essere parziali però. Parliamoci chiaro ivani qui dentro ognuno vorrebbe fare i cazzi suoi a manetta, e però se viene calpestato si aspetterebbe che l'admin intervenga, salvo poi redarguirlo,se interviene a favore di chi non piace, ora capisci che è utopia. E torniamo a palla la teoria e' una cosa la pratica tutta un'altra cosa


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma come!!!!! ti ho nominato con Ipazia  me dai ste delusioni  vita mia :carneval:


Per l'appunto,mi tenete lontano da ipazia per favore?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per l'appunto,mi tenete lontano da ipazia per favore?


Ok


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Essere rigidi non vuol dire essere parziali però. Parliamoci chiaro ivani qui dentro ognuno vorrebbe fare i cazzi suoi a manetta, e però se viene calpestato si aspetterebbe che l'admin intervenga, salvo poi redarguirlo,se interviene a favore di chi non piace, ora capisci che è utopia. E torniamo a palla la teoria e' una cosa la pratica tutta un'altra cosa


Io non sono rigido,sono molto turgido,va bene uguale?


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok


Ecco:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sono rigido,sono molto turgido,va bene uguale?


Non intendevo quello  però ti defili come la vogliamo  mettere ? ( non rispondere che so già te l'ho messa su un piatto d'argento sssshhh )


----------



## ivanl (9 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Essere rigidi non vuol dire essere parziali però. Parliamoci chiaro ivani qui dentro ognuno vorrebbe fare i cazzi suoi a manetta, e però se viene calpestato si aspetterebbe che l'admin intervenga, salvo poi redarguirlo,se interviene a favore di chi non piace, ora capisci che è utopia. E torniamo a palla la teoria e' una cosa la pratica tutta un'altra cosa


nei forum in cui sono moderatore, sono visto come il fumo negli occhi perche' sono il mod cattivo. Almeno, pero', mi viene sempre riconosciuta una imparzialita' assoluta, anche da quelli che mi rompono i maroni sulla poca flessibilita' (per usare un eufemismo )


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non intendevo quello  però ti defili come la vogliamo  mettere ? ( non rispondere che so già te l'ho messa su un piatto d'argento sssshhh )


Come la metteresti?


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco:rotfl::rotfl:


Vedi come sono compostina ...tze...tze


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> nei forum in cui sono moderatore, sono visto come il fumo negli occhi perche' sono il mod cattivo. Almeno, pero', mi viene sempre riconosciuta una imparzialita' assoluta, anche da quelli che mi rompono i maroni sulla poca flessibilita' (per usare un eufemismo )


Appunto, sai bene che chi modera o amministra ha più nemici che amici ( ovviamente esaspero).È la dura legge dei lavoratori precari e aggratis sui fora


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come la metteresti?


Non a 90 gradi, per capirci :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto, sai bene che chi modera o amministra ha più nemici che amici ( ovviamente esaspero).È la dura legge dei lavoratori precari e aggratis sui fora


A gratis?se se rimedia qualche trombata...io ci penserei.....


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non a 90 frasi, per capirci :carneval:


Tu perfettina come sei..solo in un modo...figurati.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A gratis?se se rimedia qualche trombata...io ci penserei.....


Mah dubito che ci sia un benefit così


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Dici?*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mah dubito che ci sia un benefit così


Ecco non andiamo ot.Io credo che ci siano più possbilità....a questo punto rivedo la mia posizione...


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ecco non andiamo ot.Io credo che ci siano più possbilità....a questo punto rivedo la mia posizione...


Cioè ? Mi son persa ?


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Allora*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cioè ? Mi son persa ?


Previa disponibilità sessuale di qualche utente son disposto a fare da consigliere aggiunto,con promessa di massima impazialità.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Previa disponibilità sessuale di qualche utente son disposto a fare da consigliere aggiunto,con promessa di massima impazialità.


Ti vedo messo male


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti vedo messo male


Dici?Durerei poco....come consigliere....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dici?Durerei poco....come consigliere....:rotfl:


Tipo dalle 8 alle 9 ...poi daresti le dimissioni :mexican:


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tipo dalle 8 alle 9 ...poi daresti le dimissioni :mexican:


Un forum di sante....sono anni che dico sta cosa....


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un forum di sante....sono anni che dico sta cosa....


Secondo me resti proprio per questo


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto, sai bene che chi modera o amministra ha più nemici che amici ( ovviamente esaspero).È la dura legge dei lavoratori precari e aggratis sui fora


Nessuno li obbliga


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me resti proprio per questo


:rotfl:Sarebbe gradita una via di mezzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Nessuno li obbliga


No, ma infatti chi si lamenta, semmai è l'utenza a lamentarsi, mica gli admin e i moderatori. Ovvio che loro ( mod e admin )  incassano a portano a casa, meglio di così, cosa vuoi


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> :rotfl:Sarebbe gradita una via di mezzo.


Utopia


----------



## Nicka (9 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> e' quello che succede di norma in tutti i forum. Se, poi, qui non ci sono utenti equilibrati ed imparziali (che, ovviamente devono condividere lo spirito della gestione del forum secondo il regolamento vigente), allora l'incarico se lo prende l'amministratore. E chi non e' d'accordo e' sempre libero di andare altrove.


Ivan...bisogna saperli scegliere però i collaboratori.
Nella mia permanenza forumistica ho visto troppe volte dare la gestione in mano a gente fuori di testa. E i fora vanno in malora.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Previa disponibilità sessuale di qualche utente son disposto a fare da consigliere aggiunto,con promessa di massima impazialità.


scrivo mp con credenziali


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> scrivo mp con credenziali


Hai già dato...:rotfl:


----------



## ivanl (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ivan...bisogna saperli scegliere però i collaboratori.
> Nella mia permanenza forumistica ho visto troppe volte dare la gestione in mano a gente fuori di testa. E i fora vanno in malora.


questa ed altre, come il definire bene il regolamento, sono condizioni necessarie (purtroppo non sempre sufficienti), per cui nemmeno le cito...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai già dato...:rotfl:



E non me ne sono accorta?
Non gioca a tuo favore


----------



## banshee (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Previa disponibilità sessuale di qualche utente son disposto a fare da consigliere aggiunto,con promessa di massima impazialità.


"Qualche" è generico o hai già delle preferenze?
Chiedo a scopo meramente illustrativo.


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



farfalla ha detto:


> E non me ne sono accorta?
> Non gioca a tuo favore


Parlavo di caratteristiche....:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> "Qualche" è generico o hai già delle preferenze?
> Chiedo a scopo meramente illustrativo.


Ovvio.Ho delle preferenze per culi molto pregiudicati e senza scurpoli.Me ne indicate qualcuno?


----------



## banshee (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ovvio.Ho delle preferenze per culi molto pregiudicati e senza scurpoli.Me ne indicate qualcuno?


Non posso aiutarti mi spiace.


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Uff*



banshee ha detto:


> Non posso aiutarti mi spiace.


Che palle sto forumè....


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> per mantenere vivibile il forum secondo le regole che sono (verranno) stabilite dal regolamento ed evitare che si passino settimane a discutere come sta succedendo ora
> 
> 
> Ovvio, ci vuole un regolamento preciso che dica quali sono i casi sanzionabili e come
> ...



Ivanl prendo spunto dal tuo post ma non mi riferisco a te. Ma nemmeno a Perplesso al quale non ho mai sentito parlare di moderazione. Questo posto a  me piaceva perché non c'era moderazione e ho fatto quello che mi era possibile perché rimanesse tale. Se così non sarà più ne sarò molto delusa personalmente. Tengo solo a dirlo.


----------



## ivanl (9 Dicembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ivanl prendo spunto dal tuo post ma non mi riferisco a te. Ma nemmeno a Perplesso al quale non ho mai sentito parlare di moderazione. Questo posto a  me piaceva perché non c'era moderazione e ho fatto quello che mi era possibile perché rimanesse tale. Se così non sarà più ne sarò molto delusa personalmente. Tengo solo a dirlo.


ma lo so 
a me, invece, piacciono tanto l'ordine e la disciplina e ho fatto una gran fatica all'inizio. Ora un po' meno, ma certe volte mi viene la pelle d'oca a leggere certi interventi e vedere che restano (sostanzialmente) impuniti


----------



## perplesso (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per l'appunto,mi tenete lontano da ipazia per favore?


no Ipazia ti tocca


----------



## Nicka (9 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma lo so
> a me, invece, piacciono tanto l'ordine e la disciplina e ho fatto una gran fatica all'inizio. Ora un po' meno, ma certe volte mi viene la pelle d'oca a leggere certi interventi e vedere che restano (sostanzialmente) impuniti


E' questione sia d'abitudine che di sensibilità personale.
Io ero molto rigida a livello di moderazione, avevo le mie linee guida e le seguivo con un certo ordine.
Passando ovviamente per stronza, ma andava bene, c'erano regole e tendevo a farle seguire.
Qui mi è stato presentato come libero, ma noto cose che non mi piacciono.


----------



## Falcor (9 Dicembre 2015)

Leggendo gli interventi noto che a tutti garba un forum per lo più non moderato. Ma quindi a conti fatti a chi è che non va giù?


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma lo so
> a me, invece, piacciono tanto l'ordine e la disciplina e ho fatto una gran fatica all'inizio. Ora un po' meno, ma certe volte mi viene la pelle d'oca a leggere certi interventi e vedere che restano (sostanzialmente) impuniti


Ordine e disciplina. ...brrrr.


----------



## Nobody (9 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ordine e disciplina. ...brrrr.


sovversiva :condom:


----------



## ivanl (9 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Ordine e disciplina. ...brrrr.


sono schematico ed intollerante, lo so, me lo dice anche la mia mamma


----------



## Nobody (9 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> sono schematico ed intollerante, lo so, me lo dice anche la mia mamma


se te lo dice pure tua mamma, allora è grave, devi esserlo alla massima potenza


----------



## ivanl (9 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> se te lo dice pure tua mamma, allora è grave, devi esserlo alla massima potenza


pensa che, adesso, sono d'oro rispetto ad una decina d'anni fa :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> pensa che adesso, sono d'oro, rispetto ad una decina d'anni fa :mexican:


:rotfl::rotflauraaaaaa !!!!


----------



## Nicka (9 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> sono schematico ed intollerante, lo so, me lo dice anche la mia mamma


Io invece ho sempre avuto una pazienza infinita, ma ho capito che infinito è solo lo spazio (insieme alla famosa stupidità umana), anche io ho un limite.


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Ma*



perplesso ha detto:


> no Ipazia ti tocca


Adesso davanti a tutti devi spiegare cosa avrei fatto di così grave.Adesso devi scrivere per quale motivo mi tocca la pena più afflittiva,perchè?


----------



## perplesso (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso davanti a tutti devi spiegare cosa avrei fatto di così grave.Adesso devi scrivere per quale motivo mi tocca la pena più afflittiva,perchè?


per il mio personale divertimento  e poi Ipazia deve fare pratica con la frusta. non hai letto?   e mica vorrai privarla dell'allenamento necessario.


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Ma*



perplesso ha detto:


> per il mio personale divertimento  e poi Ipazia deve fare pratica con la frusta. non hai letto?   e mica vorrai privarla dell'allenamento necessario.


Io mi cancello.Ipazia no.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi cancello.Ipazia no.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ipazia no,non si augura a nessuno.E cosa mai avrò fatto?e non esageriamo adesso.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ipazia no,non si augura a nessuno.E cosa mai avrò fatto?e non esageriamo adesso.


Ma perché a parte la prolissità non vedo difetti evidenti


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché a parte la prolissità non vedo difetti evidenti


Scherzi?ma con ipazia devi star attento a quello che dici.Che ne so.Se dico mi piace la pizza con i funghi...lei ti risponde probabilmente la tua omosessualità latente sta dando segni di impazienza,il tuo io cosciente non riesce più a sublimare le tue losche voglie falliche,avverto questo tuo disagio interiore.


----------



## ivanl (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scherzi?ma con ipazia devi star attento a quello che dici.Che ne so.Se dico mi piace la pizza con i funghi...lei ti risponde robabilmente la tua omosessualità latente sta dando segni di impazienza,il tuo io cosciente non riesce più a sublimare le tue losche voglie falliche,avverto questo tuo disagio interiore.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (9 Dicembre 2015)

propongo una tassa sulla cancellazione .
si potrebbe fare come nel film di troisi. ogni volta che ritornano per leggere e si loggano:alt: 1 fiorino (10 euro)
escono 1 fiorino
rientrano 1 fiorino


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scherzi?ma con ipazia devi star attento a quello che dici.Che ne so.Se dico mi piace la pizza con i funghi...lei ti risponderobabilmente la tua omosessualità latente sta dando segni di impazienza,il tuo io cosciente non riesce più a sublimante le tue losche voglie falliche,avverto questo tuo disagio interiore.


Devi,essere,più "aperto" con lei  Non aver timore, abbandonati


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Se non ha voglia di scrivere tanto!Ma la leggi ivanl?no dico leggetela,se fosse la mia donna dormirei con la pistola sotto il cuscino,e forse non dormirei affatto.No guarda mi fa paura.....


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Devi,essere,più "aperto" con lei  Non aver timore, abbandonati


NO ipazia no.Non ci scherzate,che secondo me è anche pericolosa.....


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se non ha voglia di scrivere tanto!Ma la leggi ivanl?no dico leggetela,se fosse la mia donna dormirei con la pistola sotto il cuscino,e forse non dormirei affatto.No guarda mi fa paura.....


:rotfl::rotfl:Maro' che esagerato !!!!


----------



## ivanl (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se non ha voglia di scrivere tanto!Ma la leggi ivanl?no dico leggetela,se fosse la mia donna dormirei con la pistola sotto il cuscino,e forse non dormirei affatto.No guarda mi fa paura.....


Non sempre ce la faccio, lo confesso. Mi spiace perche' scrive anche cose interessanti, ma si fa troppe pippe mentali. A volte, il bianco e' solo bianco.


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Maro' che esagerato !!!!


Ipazia finirà sui giornali.


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



ivanl ha detto:


> Non sempre ce la faccio, lo confesso. Mi spiace perche' scrive anche cose interessanti, ma si fa troppe pippe mentali. A volte, il bianco e' solo bianco.


Troppe?ecco se leggerà questa tua risposta scriverà:
Il bianco non è mai solo bianco,ma è bianco se il tuo io vuole vederlo bianco.
Ma il tuo io perchè vuole vederlo bianco?perchè ha questo bisogno di candore?
Ivanl pensa al tuo passato,guardavi le ragazzette o i ragazzetti?spesso l'inconscio ci manda dei segnali a sfondo sessuale,cosa vuoi cancellare del tuo passato ivanl?forse una bisessualità negata?questo bisogno di candore per cosa?per ripulire un passato fatto di camionisti,di notti all'addiaccio a fare l'autostop con il membro di fuori sulla milano genova?
Ivanl ascolta il tuo io,perchè bianco?


----------



## Darty (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



oscuro ha detto:


> Troppe?ecco se leggerà questa tua risposta scriverà:
> Il bianco non è mai solo bianco,ma è bianco se il tuo io vuole vederlo bianco.
> Ma il tuo io perchè vuole vederlo bianco?perchè ha questo bisogno di candore?
> Ivanl pensa al tuo passato,guardavi le ragazzette o i ragazzetti?spesso l'inconscio ci manda dei segnali a sfondo sessuale,cosa vuoi cancellare del tuo passato ivanl?forse una bisessualità negata?questo bisogno di candore per cosa?per ripulire un passato fatto di camionisti,di notti all'addiaccio a fare l'autostop con il membro di fuori sulla milano genova?
> Ivanl ascolta il tuo io,perchè bianco?


Questa è semplicemente impagabile, strepitosa:up:

Guarda a volte ti superi e riesci a strapparmi un sorriso in questo periodo di merda...grazie davvero


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Darty*



Darty ha detto:


> Questa è semplicemente impagabile, strepitosa:up:
> 
> Guarda a volte ti superi e riesci a strapparmi un sorriso in questo periodo di merda...grazie davvero


Darty chiediti perchè,perchè ridi?cosa ti faceva ridere da piccola?ridevi dal dentista?ridevi in chiesa?o ridevi ai funerali?
vedi darti spesso il ridere è sintomo di altro,tu ridi,ma in realtà cerchi la sublimazione del tuo io,cerchi una gratificazione nascosta dentro di te.
E allora forse, torna indietro,perchè ridevi quando la tua amichetta di banco ti sfiorava la mano?forse non era amicizia,e tu ridevi....
Ecco non si ride mai per caso,forse l'imbarazzo di una sessualità poco marcata,confusa,avulsa,una nebbia che ti avvolge,che ti coccola,che ti protegge,che nasconde al tuo vero io una verità che non accetti,piena di oblio,ma che ridendo nascondi a te stessa.
Darty guardati dentro,non mentirti a te piacciono le donne,smetti di sorridere,sei lesbica,che ti ridi?


----------



## Darty (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



oscuro ha detto:


> Darty chiediti perchè,perchè ridi?cosa ti faceva ridere da piccola?ridevi dal dentista?ridevi in chiesa?o ridevi ai funerali?
> vedi darti spesso il ridere è sintomo di altro,tu ridi,ma in realtà cerchi la sublimazione del tuo io,cerchi una gratificazione nascosta dentro di te.
> E allora forse, torna indietro,perchè ridevi quando la tua amichetta di banco ti sfiorava la mano?forse non era amicizia,e tu ridevi....
> Ecco non si ride mai per caso,forse l'imbarazzo di una sessualità poco marcata,confusa,avulsa,una nebbia che ti avvolge,che ti coccola,che ti protegge,che nasconde al tuo vero io una verità che non accetti,piena di oblio,ma che ridendo nascondi a te stessa.
> Darty guardati dentro,non mentirti a te piacciono le donne,smetti di sorridere,sei lesbica,che ti ridi?


Oscu sono un uomo, magari fossi nato donna...e ultimamente rido poco purtroppo...

Eccezionale comunque, grazie


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Darty ha detto:


> Oscu sono un uomo, magari fossi nato donna...e ultimamente rido poco purtroppo...
> 
> Eccezionale comunque, grazie


Darty perdonami,vale il discorso per ivanl allora.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Tanto con ipazia...non si sfugge mai


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Darty perdonami,vale il discorso per ivanl allora.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Tanto con ipazia...non si sfugge mai


Oh maremma, marito mio!!!  stasera olio di merluzzo per la memoria


----------



## brenin (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Troppe?ecco se leggerà questa tua risposta scriverà:
> Il bianco non è mai solo bianco,ma è bianco se il tuo io vuole vederlo bianco.
> Ma il tuo io perchè vuole vederlo bianco?perchè ha questo bisogno di candore?
> Ivanl pensa al tuo passato,guardavi le ragazzette o i ragazzetti?spesso l'inconscio ci manda dei segnali a sfondo sessuale,cosa vuoi cancellare del tuo passato ivanl?forse una bisessualità negata?questo bisogno di candore per cosa?per ripulire un passato fatto di camionisti,di notti all'addiaccio a fare l'autostop con il membro di fuori sulla milano genova?
> Ivanl ascolta il tuo io,perchè bianco?


Penso una cosa su Ipazia, o quantomeno sulle sue risposte/interventi.... e cioè che questo suo scendere nei dettagli/approfondire sia dovuto essenzialmente a due fattori: il primo è che non conosce ( da un punto di vista caratteriale/emotivo,per citare alcuni aspetti ) chi scrive ed il secondo dipende - a mio avviso - da cosa si è postato ( nel senso di contenuto,contraddizioni/affermazioni,contesto e stato d'animo del momento da parte di chi scrive ). Alla fine questo suo "approfondire" ( non parlo della forma,ma della sostanza ) penso non sia nulla di diverso da quanto faremmo noi con un nostro amico che si trovasse in una situazione similare.


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oh maremma, marito mio!!!  stasera olio di merluzzo per la memoria


Preferisco il merluzzo a ipazia.


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



brenin ha detto:


> Penso una cosa su Ipazia, o quantomeno sulle sue risposte/interventi.... e cioè che questo suo scendere nei dettagli/approfondire sia dovuto essenzialmente a due fattori: il primo è che non conosce ( da un punto di vista caratteriale/emotivo,per citare alcuni aspetti ) chi scrive ed il secondo dipende - a mio avviso - da cosa si è postato ( nel senso di contenuto,contraddizioni/affermazioni,contesto e stato d'animo del momento da parte di chi scrive ). Alla fine questo suo "approfondire" ( non parlo della forma,ma della sostanza ) penso non sia nulla di diverso da quanto faremmo noi con un nostro amico che si trovasse in una situazione similare.


Io scherzo.Ipazia mi è simpatica,ma da lontano...:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (9 Dicembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non sempre ce la faccio, lo confesso. Mi spiace perche' scrive anche cose interessanti, ma si fa troppe pippe mentali. *A volte, il bianco e' solo bianco*.



ecco..vorrei dire....anzi, lo faccio dire a chi ne sa più di me...

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bianco

...


----------



## ipazia (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Preferisco il merluzzo a ipazia.


uh...preferisci il pesce...hai fatto bene a dichiararlo..svelare i non detti alleggerisce sempre...

lieta di servirti...


:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> uh...preferisci il pesce...hai fatto bene a dichiararlo..svelare i non detti alleggerisce sempre...
> 
> lieta di servirti...
> 
> ...


Scherzavo....io andrei...


----------



## ipazia (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scherzavo....io andrei...


Andresti..dove?

A pesci?
potrei farti da spalla..so essere una buona pescatrice, se sono di buon umore


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*NO*



ipazia ha detto:


> Andresti..dove?
> 
> A pesci?
> potrei farti da spalla..so essere una buona pescatrice, se sono di buon umore


No vabbè,è tardi,stasera c'è chi l'ha visto....io andrei...


----------



## ipazia (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> No vabbè,è tardi,stasera c'è chi l'ha visto....io andrei...


uh..capisco...non ti trattengo oltre, fatto bene a dirlo...sentiti libero:carneval:

di corsa anche io, in verità...ma vi ho letto da lavoro e sogghignavo di nascosto..non ho resistito a dire la mia...


----------



## oscuro (9 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



ipazia ha detto:


> uh..capisco...non ti trattengo oltre, fatto bene a dirlo...sentiti libero:carneval:
> 
> di corsa anche io, in verità...ma vi ho letto da lavoro e sogghignavo di nascosto..non ho resistito a dire la mia...


Ah ma se vai.....io resto....


----------



## ipazia (9 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah ma se vai.....io resto....


:rotfl::rotfl:

resta pure...

vado a ballare stasera ...buon divertimento anche a voi


----------



## banshee (9 Dicembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> resta pure...
> 
> vado a ballare stasera ...buon divertimento anche a voi


Sei grande Ipa! 
Ot : a giugno SOAD e Rammstein live ma non ho capito dove [emoji41] ci si aggiorna
Fine ot


----------



## ipazia (9 Dicembre 2015)

brenin ha detto:


> Penso una cosa su Ipazia, o quantomeno sulle sue risposte/interventi.... e cioè che questo suo scendere nei dettagli/approfondire sia dovuto essenzialmente a due fattori: il primo è che non conosce ( da un punto di vista caratteriale/emotivo,per citare alcuni aspetti ) chi scrive ed il secondo dipende - a mio avviso - da cosa si è postato ( nel senso di contenuto,contraddizioni/affermazioni,contesto e stato d'animo del momento da parte di chi scrive ). Alla fine questo suo "approfondire" ( non parlo della forma,ma della sostanza ) penso non sia nulla di diverso da quanto faremmo noi con un nostro amico che si trovasse in una situazione similare.


ti ringrazio Brenin...per avermi vista...

ciò che mi incuriosisce è conoscere e svelare...e a volte tendere la mano...nutre il mio essere onorevole ai miei occhi...profondamente egoista in fondo


----------



## ipazia (9 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Sei grande Ipa!
> Ot : a giugno SOAD e Rammstein live ma non ho capito dove [emoji41] ci si aggiorna
> Fine ot


E aggiorniamoci sì!!!!

Pogo, borchie e buona birra...che bellezza:inlove::inlove:


(e ho cazzeggiato e fatto pure OT...incoerente!!...anatema (cit.)  )

un abbraccio a te


----------



## banshee (9 Dicembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E aggiorniamoci sì!!!!
> 
> Pogo, borchie e buona birra...che bellezza:inlove::inlove:
> 
> ...


A volte si è più coerenti aderendo allo stato momentaneo piuttosto che ad un'idea prestabilita..
Programma perfetto per me comunque


----------



## perplesso (10 Dicembre 2015)

Parvemi che nessuno abbia commentato ciò che ha linkato Feather qualche giorno fa.   no buono.


----------



## brenin (10 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Parvemi che nessuno abbia commentato ciò che ha linkato Feather qualche giorno fa.   no buono.


Commento sintetico: No a rossi/verdi anonimi
                               Si a rossi/verdi giornalieri in un numero massimo da definirsi ( al limite fissando un tetto giornaliero di assegnazione al medesimo utente beneficiario/destinatario ).


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Dicembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Parvemi che nessuno abbia commentato ciò che ha linkato Feather qualche giorno fa.   no buono.



Non so come dirlo in modo gentile. Per me i verdi sono una cosa che serve solo a gratificare l'altro con una illusoria ricarica di potere. Io preferisco i commenti. I rossi li uso per affossare cose illeggibili e ci tengo che chi le ha scritte sappia cosa penso.


----------

